# Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion



## Thomas9904 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Die ersten werden wach - Brief vom  Verband Deutscher Karpfen Angelclubs e.V.*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November

*Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion​*
Wir schreiben bezüglich der massenhaften Anzeigen von PETA gegen Angler einen offenen Brief an den (VDSF)DAFV:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272160


Zwar ist bis jetzt nichts direkt an uns  gegangen.

Aber auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV hat Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Thomas Struppe geantwortet und das auch in einem Newsletter verbreitet.

Fazit:
Sie werden wohl weiter nichts unternehmen, sondern finden wie im Protokoll des Verbandsausschusses auch dargelegt besser, wenn man das alles ignoriert, statt dass man Angler offensiv öffentlich unterstützt und das Treiben von PETA öffentlich richtig stellt...

Siehe:
http://www.dafv.de/files/SchreibenFinkbeiner.pdf


PS:
Und das Anglerboard ist mit Schuld, wenn das auch noch öffentlich diskutiert wird ....

Schon lesenswert..


*Auch der Präsident, des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes hat geantwortet.*


			
				DFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband berät und unterstützt seine Mitglieder im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten mit fachlichen und rechtlichen Informationen und Einschätzungen.
> 
> Mit der von Ihnen angesprochenen Thematik befasst sich u.a. die Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission des Verbandes auf Anforderung durch die Mitglieder.
> ...



Bedeutet:
Man hätte die Kompetenz und würde auch tätig werden - aber das geht nur auf Anforderung des DAFV.

Und die wollen das ja lieber alles ignorieren....

Gestern (08.10.2013) kam nun per Brief auch die Antwort vom DAFV an mich, so dass ich das jetzt auch einstellen kann.


----------



## daci7 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*

War doch klar, oder?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zwar ist bis jetzt nichts direkt an uns gegangen, aber auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV hat Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und Thomas Struppe geantwortet und das in einem Newsletter verbreitet.
> 
> Fazit:
> Sie werden wohl weiter nichts unternehmen, sondern finden wie im Protokoll des Verbandsausschusses auch dargelegt besser, wenn man das alles ignoriert, statt dass man Angler offensiv öffentlich unterstützt und das Treiben von PETA öffentlich richtig stellt...
> ...


 
Die Antwort auf dein Schreiben ist ja der pure Hohn. Foren wie das Anglerboard sind also verantwortlich, dass PETA eine Plattform bekommt. Und man müsse weiter nichts tun, als PETA zu ignorieren. 

Wie letztens schon geschrieben: Welchen Beweis der Unfähigkeit brauch es noch? ;+


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Was für ein Dilletantenverein #d

Jeder darin versenkte € dürfte bei Hütchenspielern besser investiert sein..

Da nutzt nicht mal Fremdschämen noch was..#q


----------



## Patrick S. (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Braucht man echt soviel Euronen um schwierige Themen "tod zu schweigen" ? 

Es gibt keine Probleme...es gibt nur Lösungen...aber soll das nun die Lösung sein?

Dafür wäre sogar ein Kopfschütteln Energie Verschwendung...


----------



## Petrusjünger (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Naja, immerhin haben die beiden nicht geschrieben, dass die PETrA-Anzeigen gegen die Angler ja berechtigt sind. 

Das ist also schon mal als Erfolg der Intitiative zu werten. 

Aber ansonsten sollte sich Thomas wirklich schämen und entschuldigen, dass er das höchstselbstige Präsidium mitten im Fusionieren und Aktenschränke sortieren gestört hat und dabei sich sogar noch angemaßt hat, schwere Lektüre zu empfehlen.


----------



## Patrick S. (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten sollte sich Thomas wirklich schämen und entschuldigen, dass er das höchstselbstige Präsidium mitten im Fusionieren und Aktenschränke sortieren gestört hat und dabei sich sogar noch angemaßt hat, schwere Lektüre zu empfehlen.



#6#6#6

Leider geil...

Das sollte Thomas aber mal wirklich tun...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Dir Thomas! Du hast eine Antwort von Frau Dr. persönlich erhalten und das finde ich beachtlich (obwohl Du dort sicherlich nicht zum Pressevertreter des Monats ernannt wirst...)! Beachtlich deshalb, weil es einmal mehr zeigt, dass - egal welche Meinung man über Dich und den dazugehörigen Medien hat- man kann das Anglerboard nicht so einfach ignorieren!

Glaube mir, die haben Dir sicherlich nicht gerne geantwortet, jedoch ist der Druck durch das AB mittlerweile zu groß. Und an dieser Stelle kann man nur einmal mehr erwähnen, dass ohne das AB vieles immer noch in Hinterzimmern ausgemauschelt werden würde. Ich kann zumindest für mich sprechen- ohne das AB hätte ich mich nie um diesen ganzen Kram gekümmert.

Ach ja, das Schreiben passt zu den bisherigen "Leistungen" des DAFV- einfach nichtssagend....


----------



## phirania (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Aber ,man scheint hier im Anglerboard auch mit zu lesen.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



phirania schrieb:


> Aber ,man scheint hier im Anglerboard auch mit zu lesen.....


 
Ich will doch ganz stark hoffen, dass sie das tun. 

Ich war diese Woche so frei, als Auflockerung in einem kleinen Seminar für Studenten, die bei mir die Bachelor-Abschlussarbeit schreiben (Duales Studium), bzgl. Fehlmanagement (ging eigentlich um das professionelle Management von Projekten inklusive Kommunikation etc., aber so ein Verein ist ja auch nix anderes ) den DAFV als Beispiel herzunehmen. 

Thomas hat mir sozusagen das Skript geschrieben. :m

Die Jungs haben Tränen gelacht, vor allem als ich die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen hab und die Parteizugehörigkeit der Chefin erwähnte. War leider kein Angler dabei. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Ich war diese Woche so frei, als Auflockerung in einem kleinen Seminar für Studenten, die bei mir die Bachelor-Abschlussarbeit schreiben (Duales Studium), bzgl. Fehlmanagement (ging eigentlich um das professionelle Management von Projekten inklusive Kommunikation etc., aber so ein Verein ist ja auch nix anderes ) den DAFV als Beispiel herzunehmen.


Kannste mir gerne mal schicken....


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Aber ,man scheint hier im Anglerboard auch mit zu lesen.....


Das glaube ich auch. Und ich sag Euch: Die haben inzwischen zumindest teilweise SCHISS vor dem Teil hier. 

Weil es die Basis inklusive freie Angler repräsentiert und diese hier ihre Meinung knallhart kundtut. Sonst würden die das AB auch einfach ignorieren und hätten sich in 1000 Jahren nicht zu ner (wenn auch völlig popligen) Antwort bequemt.

Viele haben einfach keine Möglichkeit, in dieser Richtung "offiziell" zumindest mal ihre Meinung zu äußern, weil sie a) freie Angler sind, b) in ihrem Verein solche Themen niemand interessieren oder c) sie in ihrem Verein beim Ansprechen solcher Themen aufs Dach bekommen und abgewürgt werden.

Und tun das darum eben unverblümt HIER.

Ich empfinde es ja schon von vorn herein als absoluten Hohn, dass sich ein Anglerverband nur als Vertretung von ORGANISIERTEN Anglern sieht (bzw. dies behauptet) und damit alle freien Angler auch schon wieder als irgendwie schlechter darstellt. Eine unglaublich solidaritätsfördernde und gleichheitsbasierte Vorgehensweise. Zwei-Klassen-Angeln. Schon wieder son Elitescheiß, wenn auch in anderer Richtung.

Es kann halt nicht jeder aus den verschiedensten Gründen einem Verein angehören bzw. beitreten. Oder WILL dies je nach regionalem Vereinsangebot auch gar nicht.

Wahrscheinlich sind die freien Angler schon allein deswegen schlechter, weil sie sich sozusagen außerhalb der hehren Verbandsdunstkreise bewegen und dieser vorbildlichen Organisation nicht offiziell angehören.

Insofern: Weitermachen, damit die feinen Herrschaften was zu lesen haben und merken, was man von ihnen hält.

Ich will ja gar nicht wissen, wieviel Angler auch wegen dem oberpeinlichen Verbandsgalama lieber frei und unabhängig ihrem Hobby nachgehen. 

Weil sie keinen Bock (mehr) auf nen Verband haben, der nach eigener Aussage gar nicht in erster Linie für Angler da ist. Und sie entsprechend im Regen stehen lässt.

Das haben sich die Oberetagenhampel dann ausschließlich selbst zuzuschreiben.

Drum, lieber Thomas, sieh es zumindest als ganz kleinen Erfolg, dass wenigstens mal eine Reaktion kam. Sooooooo "uneinflussreich" ist das AB meiner Meinung nach gar nicht - Dein Aufwand ist darum IMO alles andere als vergeblich. Niemand sonst engagiert sich dermaßen in dieser Richtung. Darum nochmal von mir: RESPEKT!!!!!! 

Denn je mehr Leute das hier lesen und mitbekommen, dass das vielleicht ja doch mal zumindest irgendwie beachtet wird, desto mehr stehen vielleicht doch mal ihren eigenen "Oberen" auf die Schlappen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Interessant finde ich die Beobachtung, dass sich in letzter Zeit immer häufiger User in Themen zum DAFV äußern, die sich bisher (zumindest hier) in diesem Bereich zurückgehalten haben. In meinen Augen auch ein Zeichen für ein zunehmendes Interesse der Basis an dem Dilemma DAFV und  zeitgleich ein Signal an den DAFV, dass sie Luft dünner wird. Das nur mal so am Rande- und durch solch inkompetente Antworten und der Verweigerung der Umsetzung von Interessen der Angler in Deutschland wird der Gegenwind hoffentlich zunehmen!


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Es gibt Organisationen, die darf man einfach nicht ernst nehmen.
Gebt denen doch keine Plattform, auf der sie sich austoben können.
Je öfter ihr deren Namen nennt, desto mehr Werbung macht ihr für die.
Ignorieren und gut, die sind es nicht wert, daß man sich objektiv mit denen auseinander setzt und wertvolle Lebenszeit verschwendet.

Meint ihr, die Gerichte, Beklagten etc. nehmen die Klagen von denen noch ernst?


----------



## Damyl (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Naja.....wenn ich jetzt ehrlich bin, bekomme ich Nachrichten von Petra-Aktionen fast nur hier mit. In anderen Medien habe ich noch nicht wirklich viel von Petra mitbekommen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Damyl schrieb:


> Naja.....wenn ich jetzt ehrlich bin, bekomme ich Nachrichten von Petra-Aktionen fast nur hier mit. In anderen Medien habe ich noch nicht wirklich viel von Petra mitbekommen. |kopfkrat




Geht mir genau so. Wenn ich mal was von Petra lese, dann hier.......


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Interessant finde ich die Beobachtung, dass sich in letzter Zeit  immer häufiger User in Themen zum DAFV äußern, die sich bisher  (zumindest hier) in diesem Bereich zurückgehalten haben. In meinen Augen  auch ein Zeichen für ein zunehmendes Interesse der Basis an dem Dilemma  DAFV und  zeitgleich ein Signal an den DAFV, dass sie Luft dünner wird.  Das nur mal so am Rande- und durch solch inkompetente Antworten und der  Verweigerung der Umsetzung von Interessen der Angler in Deutschland  wird der Gegenwind hoffentlich zunehmen!



Genau das meine ich. Hoffentlich raffen immer mehr Leute, dass es mitunter auch mal Wichtigeres gibt als die optimale Zanderrute oder Wobblerfarbe.

Denn sonst sind Diskussionen über Zanderruten oder Wobblerfarben irgendwann mal komplett überflüssig - es sei denn, man hat die Kohle für ein eigenes Privatgewässer oder es nicht weit bis ins Ausland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Wenn ich mal was von Petra lese, dann hier.......



Ihr solltet euch wirklich nicht so einseitig informieren und nur bei uns schauen.

Nur aus den letzten paar Tagen::
*Tierrechtsorganisation „Peta“ stellt Strafanzeige *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...ation-peta-stellt-strafanzeige-id8509225.html

*Peta-Vorwürfe gegen Mühlacker Fischer: Ermittlungen laufen noch*
http://www.pz-news.de/region/muehla...er-Ermittlungen-laufen-noch-_arid,437219.html

*PETA reagiert auf Veranstaltung des ASV : Tierschützer zeigen den Anglerkönig ...*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...orst-Tierschuetzer-zeigen-den-Anglerkoenig-an

*Tierschützer haben Angler am Haken*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...huetzer-haben-Angler-am-Haken;art1005,2114499

Das ist ja genau der Grund, warum ich meine, dass sich ein Bundesverband da vor seine Zahler stellen sollte, statt eben die Öffentlichkeit PETA zu überlassen.

Die Entscheider vor Ort lesen nämlich nicht das Anglerboard, sondern ihre Tageszeitung, wo sie dann unwidersprochen von den "Vertretern" der Anglerschaft nur Infos vom PETA kriegen ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Mir reicht das schon, zu wissen, dass diese Spinner mir meine anglerische Existenzberechtigung absprechen und mich bekämpfen wollen.

Zudem habe ich keinen Bock, mich potentiell mit Anzeigenkram herumschlagen zu müssen. DAS ist dann aktive Zeitverschwendung.

Von daher gehört denen einfach die Grundlage für diesen Mist komplett entzogen. Erst dann kann man sie wirklich auslachen und ignorieren.

Und genau da will der BV ja offenbar komplett versagen, wie er schon selber schreibt.

Pöter & Konsorten arbeiten nach dem Motto "Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein". Die wollen den Anti-Angler-Gedanken großflächig verankern. 

Jeden Pseudo-Naturschützer und Weltrettungs-Naivling zum Anzeigenfreak aufstacheln, der aktiv Überwachungsjagd auf Angler macht. Bis bei Behörden, Gerichten usw. dann das große "Umdenken" einsetzt. Und/oder immer mehr Angler vor lauter Stress ihr Hobby genervt an den Nagel hängen.

Wer das ignoriert, sägt IMO langfristig am eigenen Angler-Ast.

Ich habe jedenfalls keinerlei Bock, ne potentielle Zielscheibe für verblendete Hampel und dann für ne aufgestachelte Öffentlichkeit zu sein, nur weil ich ne Rute in der Hand halte. 

Ich persönlich kann dankend auf jegliche Gutmenschen verzichten, die bei meinem angelnden Anblick fanatisch anfangen, nach dem kleinsten Fehler meinerseits zu suchen, um mir dann irgendwie nen Strick draus zu drehen.

Schlichtweg ne Schande, dass einen der BV offenbar zum Abschuss freigeben will.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Es gibt Organisationen, die darf man einfach nicht ernst nehmen.
> Gebt denen doch keine Plattform, auf der sie sich austoben können.
> Je öfter ihr deren Namen nennt, desto mehr Werbung macht ihr für die.
> Ignorieren und gut, die sind es nicht wert, daß man sich objektiv mit denen auseinander setzt und wertvolle Lebenszeit verschwendet.
> ...




Ignorieren ist immer gut.

PETA:

Über 180 Angestellte. Jahresbudget durch Spenden ( Stand 2005) 25 Mio. Dollar. 

Es geht nicht darum, ob direkte Klagen von der Justiz ernstgenommen werden. Es geht darum dass PETA öffentlichkeitswirksam Stimmung in der Gesellschaft macht. Und das machen sie leider gut, wie die ständig steigende Zahl von Veganern und Tierrechtlern zeigt.
Irgendwann ist dann der Druck aus der Gesellschaft so groß, dass Politiker das nutzen, um Stimmen zu fangen. Und dann kann auch die Justiz nicht mehr abblocken. 

Aber ein Anglerverband mit popeligen paar hunderttausend Mitgliedern und mehr als klammer Kasse wird das locker wegignorieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannste mir gerne mal schicken....


 
Da gibt's nicht viel zu schicken. War ja ein Seminar. Ich habe die Leute erst die Themen zusammenstellen lassen, die jeder Projektleiter fast paranoid im Blick haben muss. Und dann haben wir am Beispiel des DAFV analysiert, was man da so alles falsch machen kann.

Quellen:
- DAFV-Webseiten im Internet
- Analysen zum DAFV im Anglerboard

Ergebnis im Schnelldurchlauf:

Fokussierung auf den Projektauftrag
Ein Anglerverband sieht sich primär als Naturschutzverband, erst sekundär als Vertreter der Angler. In der Wirtschaft würden die Projektsponsoren den Projektleiter ersetzen oder das Projekt einstellen, da ihre Ziele nicht verfolgt werden. ("Wer zahlt, gibt den Ton an.")

Stabilität der Finanzierung und Einhaltung der Budgets
Allgemeines Kopfschütteln

Sicherstellung der Kompetenz der Projektmitarbeiter
Der Projektleiter (Verbandschef) hat keinen Plan von seinem Kerngeschäft (Angeln). Auch nicht von Fischereiwirtschaft. Wie will er Probleme erkennen, als kompetenter Gesprächspartner auftreten etc.?

Vertrauensbildung gegenüber den Auftraggebern und Mitarbeitern
Der Projektleiter (Verbandschef) ist Lobbyist der Gentechnikbranche und Mitglied einer als industrienah bekannten Partei. Damit ist die Vertrauensbasis für eine Zusammenarbeit mit wesentlichen Projektpartnern (hier diversen Vereinen und Verbänden) stark belastet.

Kommunikation
Keine belastbaren, zeitnahen und detaillierten Informationen zum "Projektstatus". Hinterzimmer-Mentalität. Information-Hiding

Das ist jetzt eine sehr oberflächliche Zusammenfassung dessen, was wir diskutiert haben. Der DAFV war ja auch nur ein Vehikel, um das Seminar aufzulockern. Aber ein besseres Negativbeispiel zu finden, wäre mir schwergefallen. 

In sofern: Danke an Frau Happach-Kasan! |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

ok. Danke..
Dachte, Du hättest das vielleicht ausgearbeitet gehabt und ich hätt vielleicht ne Satire draus machen können - uuuups.... Realität??


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ok. Danke..
> Dachte, Du hättest das vielleicht ausgearbeitet gehabt und ich hätt vielleicht ne Satire draus machen können - uuuups.... Realität??


 
Vielleicht sucht ja ein Rheinländer noch ein Thema für ne Büttenrede beim Karneval im Anglerverein. :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so. Wenn ich mal was von Petra lese, dann hier.......



Soso....mal eben frisch von gestern
http://www.swp.de/ulm/lokales/alb_d...rstattet-Anzeige-gegen-Zirkus;art4299,2232414


Ich bin nicht gewillt, jegliche Gehirnwäsche Organisationen und ihre kruden Ideologien zu tolerieren, geschweige zu ignorieren.

Wir wissen ja was passiert,wenn der Klügere zu oft nachgibt:
Dann regieren irgendwann die gefährlichen(!) Dummköpfe .

Meinen " Dank " an Fr.Dr. und ihr trauriges DAFV Kabarett.
Selten wurden durch einen Verband die berühmten 3 Affen so
treffend dargestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Da geht's aber nicht um Angler - hier schon aus den letzten Tagen:
*Tierrechtsorganisation „Peta“ stellt Strafanzeige *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...ation-peta-stellt-strafanzeige-id8509225.html

*Peta-Vorwürfe gegen Mühlacker Fischer: Ermittlungen laufen noch*
http://www.pz-news.de/region/muehla...er-Ermittlungen-laufen-noch-_arid,437219.html

*PETA reagiert auf Veranstaltung des ASV : Tierschützer zeigen den Anglerkönig ...*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...orst-Tierschuetzer-zeigen-den-Anglerkoenig-an

*Tierschützer haben Angler am Haken*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...huetzer-haben-Angler-am-Haken;art1005,2114499

Das ist ja genau der Grund, warum ich meine, dass sich ein Bundesverband da vor seine Zahler stellen sollte, statt eben die Öffentlichkeit PETA zu überlassen.

Die Entscheider vor Ort lesen nämlich nicht das Anglerboard, sondern ihre Tageszeitung, wo sie dann unwidersprochen von den "Vertretern" der Anglerschaft nur Infos vom PETA kriegen ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Thomas,dieser Verband macht es andersherum...er stellt sich nicht vor,sondern hinter die Angler...damit er sie besser in den Arxxx treten kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

PETA?
(VDSF)DAFV?
Oder beide??
Was meinst Du da jetzt?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

DAFV....der macht sich m.M.n.damit zum unfreiwilligen Helfer von PETRA.
Aussitzen und Ignorieren hilt da kein Stück weiter,im Gegenteil.Es bestärkt
ja Öffentlichkeit und politische Entscheidungsträger noch in der einseitigen Meinungsbildung.

Das wird Seitens des DAFV höchst unprofessionell..ja schon fahrlässig
angegangen.


----------



## smithie (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Wo ist das Problem dabei, Aufklärung zu betreiben anstatt das auszusitzen?
Aufmerksamkeit für ein unliebsames Thema?
Mag ja ein Argument sein, aber die breite Öffentlichkeit -falls sich überhaupt jemand dafür interessiert - kennt doch überhaupt nicht die Tatsachen, wenn sie nicht präsentiert werden - woher auch?

Aber ich vergaß: Probleme lösten sich immer schon durch Ignorieren?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



smithie schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem dabei, Aufklärung zu betreiben anstatt das auszusitzen?



Da beginnt ja bereits die Problematik...Aufklärung setzt eine aufgeklärte Denkweise voraus.Und damit glänzte ja selbst der "alte" VDSF nicht wirklich.Umlabeln allein reicht halt nicht, um erfolgreich zu sein.Das bleibt eine Mogelpackung.

In erster Linie dem Naturschutz verbunden und eben nicht den Anglern..noch Fragen?


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ich habe mie eben gerade erst den Brief von "unseren" Obrigkeiten durchgelesen.
 Kopfschüttelnd , verlange ich das man sie Abwählt , in eine Gummizelle schmeisst, den Schlüssel wegwirft und die Tür zuschweißt. 
Ich bin nun wirklich keine große Leuchte, was Politik und Verbandsarbeit angeht. Ich verstehe auch meist nur zur Hälfte, was von dem, was die so alles von sich geben und damit meinen. 
 Aber sowas geht ja wohl garnicht, das man sich darüber beschwert wenn einige Mitmenschen ihre "Interessenvertreter" dazu auffordern und es verlangen, das man ihre Interessen vertritt.
edit by admin: entschärft


----------



## Sharpo (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Der DAFV hat überhaupt kein Geld um irgendwelche Aktionen gegen PETA bzw. andere Tierschutz u. Rechtsorganisationen zu starten.

Gegendarstellungen in den Printmedien werden Geld kosten.

Von daher kann der DAFV dieses Thema nur aussitzen und halbwegs ignorieren.

Scheixx Lobbyarbeit halt.


----------



## gründler (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Scheixx Lobbyarbeit halt.


 

Und trotzdem zahlen alle weiter an diesen piiiiiiieeeep piiiiep piiiiiep piiiiiiiiiiiep Verein.




*Die Geister die ich rief!*



 #h


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



gründler schrieb:


> Und trotzdem zahlen alle weiter an diesen piiiiiiieeeep piiiiep piiiiiep piiiiiiiiiiiep Verein.



meine 100€ für die Mitgliedschaft im Landesanglerverband Brandenburg erlauben mir eben das beangeln selbiger Gewässer.

Alternativgewässer ist bei mir hier Fehlanzeige.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## asa2012 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Es wurde ja schon spekuliert, daß "der" DAV hier mitliest. 

Nachdem ich das zweiteilige Interview der DAV-Präsidentin in der Zeitschrift Rute und Rolle gelesen habe, hat sich mir nicht erschlossen, ob diese Anglerin ist (auch auf der Homepage sind ja nur die Namen der ProtagonistInnen gelistet, ohne einen evtl. anglerischen Bezug anzugeben).

Weiß jemand, ob die dort benannten Personen anglerisch aktiv sind?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

DA*F*V - den DAV gibt's nicht mehr...
Nein, Frau Dr. angelt nicht, hat keine Ahnung von Anglern oder Angeln, hatte bisher auch nichts mit Bewirtschaftung zu tun, mit Fischereirecht oder ähnlichem.

Ihre Kompetenzen, wegen derer sie von allen Landesverbänden (ausser dem LSFV-NDS) gewählt wurde, waren, dass sie gegen kleine Wasserkraft kämpft (dabei ist das Ländersache) und gegen Kormorane (auch Ländersache).

Dafür aber, wie wir aus der Antwort gelernt haben, da wo sie zuständig wäre (BUNDEStierschutzgesetz) lieber nichts machen will...


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Gegendarstellungen in den Printmedien werden Geld kosten.



Tja, die Tackle-Industrie hat offenbar auch keinen Bock, mal ne Runde Moos für entsprechende Gegen- und Positivdarstellungen loszumachen.

Obwohl das evtl. gleichzeitig ihren erfolgreichsten (wenn auch kollektiven) Werbeefekt aller Zeiten bedeuten könnte.

Zudem: Wenn die Tackle-Industrie (die haben auch die deutlich besseren Marketing-Profis, ist ja ihr Job) mal damit systematisch anfangen würde, bewegt sich evtl. auch mal der Verband angesichts dieser "Privat-Konkurrenz".


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Man muss nicht gegendarstellen, sondern man kann mit den Redaktionen kommunizieren, um denen klarzumachen, dass eben PETA kein Tierschutzverband ist, sondern spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer.

Dass die juristischen Behauptungen von Peta so nicht stimmen etc..

Eine Gegendarstellung kostet auch kein Geld, die muss man bringen, wenn etwas Falsches über einen behauptet wird..

Das alles kostet kein Geld, nur Engagement...



> Zudem: Wenn die Tackle-Industrie (die haben auch die deutlich besseren Marketing-Profis, ist ja ihr Job) mal damit systematisch anfangen würde, bewegt sich evtl. auch mal der Verband angesichts dieser "Privat-Konkurrenz".


Der "Tackle-Verband" in Deutschland ist nicht besser,...

Heillos zerstrittener Haufen, der es mit Mühe und Not hinkriegt, alle 2 Jahre ne Anspo hinzukriegen..


----------



## Sharpo (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



gründler schrieb:


> Und trotzdem zahlen alle weiter an diesen piiiiiiieeeep piiiiep piiiiiep piiiiiiiiiiiep Verein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, günstiger Zugang zu Gewässern.
Wer mags verdenken.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

|bigeyes
Die hätten besser gar nicht geantwortet, als solches ... 
mir fehlen die Worte, so fassungslos bin ich über solche *Unfähigkeit*.
Das Schreiben übertrifft meine schlimmsten Erwartungen um Längen.

Pure Dummheit, pure Unfähigkeit.

Ich bezweifel das Frau Dr. & der Referent hier im AB mitlesen, das würde sie intellektuell überfordern; das sagt mir zumindest das Niveau dieser Veröffentlichung.

Aber irgendein Scherge wird ihnen schon Bericht über die Reaktionen erstatten.

Vielleicht sollte er folgendes einfach mal ausdrucken:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ignorieren ist immer gut.
> 
> PETA:
> 
> ...


So einfach ist die Sachlage nämlich zu deuten.


----------



## gründler (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ähm was hat der BV mit Gewässern am Hut???

Die Landesverbände können auch ohne zugehörigkeit im BV überleben,so wie auch jeder Verein ohne LV überleben kann.

Euch sollen auch nicht die Angelmöglichkeiten genommen werden weil das ist eh Ländersache,sondern wozu füttert man diesen BV weiter mit Geld???

Was bringt das??? Wozu ist der BV da??? Welchen Sinn hat er??? Wo doch eh alles Ländersache ist???


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Was bringt das??? Wozu ist der BV da??? Welchen Sinn hat er??? Wo doch eh alles Ländersache ist???


Wie im offenen Brief von mir schon angesprochen:
*BUNDES*verband - *BUNDES*tierschutzgesetz....

Wenn da das Präsidium und die Präsidentin nur halb so im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns aktiv wäre, wie sie es bei der Gentechnik ist, dann wäre schon viel gewonnen..

Du hast aber ja die Antwort gelesen wie den Auszug aus dem Protokoll:
Ignorieren die Anzeigen und Falschdarstellungen von PETA (bei der Gentechnik dagegen ist sie absolut offensiv bei Gegnern der Gentechnik), verschweigen und das Beste hoffen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (bei der Gentechnik dagegen ist sie absolut offensiv bei Gegnern der Gentechnik)


 
Meine Meinung dazu:

Gentechnik = eigene Interessen

Angeln = ähmm, ach ja, sie angelt ja nicht. Wofür also kämpfen....


----------



## Koalabaer (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



gründler schrieb:


> Ähm was hat der BV mit Gewässern am Hut???
> 
> Die Landesverbände können auch ohne zugehörigkeit im BV überleben,so wie auch jeder Verein ohne LV überleben kann.



Mein Verein hat aber keine Gewässer! Durch Mitgliedschaft im Landesanglerverband Brandenburg können wir die vom LAVB gepachteten Gewässer beangeln. Andere Gewässer gibt es bei mir nicht.

Durch diese Mitgliedschaft gehen aber wieder Euro's zum BV.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Dann müsst ihr den LAVB eben dazu bringen, aus dem Bundesverband auszutreten - ist hier aber eh offtopic...
Hier geht's um die Antwort von Frau Dr..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass die gute Frau Dr. schon seit Jahren heiß auf einen Posten in einem Naturschutzverband ist. Da wollte sie bloß keiner haben.

Also bastelt sie sich einen.

Jetzt kommt dann bald auch Zustimmung zur Gentechnik aus Kreisen des "Naturschutzes". 




Da fällt mir ein, vor einen Karren lassen sich am besten Ochsen spannen.


----------



## mathei (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, vor einen Karren lassen sich am besten Ochsen spannen.


 
das gendertum bitte hier nicht vergessen. geht ja so nicht


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ralle hat vollkommen recht. 

Logische Schlussfolgerung ist auf jedenfall schon einmal, das Imker sehr viel schlauer sind als Angler!


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Jetzt kommt dann bald auch Zustimmung zur Gentechnik aus Kreisen des "Naturschutzes".


Irgendwie muss ja schließlich das Überhaupt-Vorhandensein angelbarer Monstertrophäen erklärt und gerechtfertigt werden. 

Bei nem Hecht jenseits der Metermarke oder Karpfen ab 20 Pfund kann ja wachstumsmäßig irgendwie nix mit rechten Dingen zugegangen sein. Das ist irgendwie gruselig ge-STÖR-rt. 

Darum ist DAS die Taktik: Sie will uns virtuell mit potentiellen Großfisch-Aussichten durch zukünftige Mutanto-Nachhilfe ködern und so ruhigstellen. Drum MÜSSEN wir das für gut befinden, geht ja bei uns General-Gewichtsgierigen gar nicht anders. Also doch aktiver Dienst am Angler durch Inaussichtstellen gigantischer Am-Stück-Beutedimensionen.

So schweiget, harret und huldiget dann der Riesen(klodeckel), die da (noch) kommen. Man wird uns alles GENauestens erklären


----------



## Merlin (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Foren wie das Anglerboard sind also verantwortlich, dass PETA eine Plattform bekommt. Und man müsse weiter nichts tun, als PETA zu ignorieren.


 
Auch wenn ihr gleich wieder alle auf mich einprügelt...

Hier diskutieren 20 !! in Worten zwanzig Leute !!!.....und diese 20 Leute halten das Thema ewig in der Öffentlichkeit und geben somit auch den Sp.....von Peta eine Plattform...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Merlin schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr gleich wieder alle auf mich einprügelt...
> 
> Hier diskutieren 20 !! in Worten zwanzig Leute !!!.....und diese 20 Leute halten das Thema ewig in der Öffentlichkeit und geben somit auch den Sp.....von Peta eine Plattform...



Hier lesen Angler und nicht die "breite Öffentlichkeit" - und das können sie hier differenzierter als die zuständigen "Entscheider" in der Politik, die wohl eher in ihren Tageszeitungen (eher  breite Öffentlichkeit) lesen:
*Tierrechtsorganisation „Peta“ stellt Strafanzeige *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...ation-peta-stellt-strafanzeige-id8509225.html

*Peta-Vorwürfe gegen Mühlacker Fischer: Ermittlungen laufen noch*
http://www.pz-news.de/region/muehla...er-Ermittlungen-laufen-noch-_arid,437219.html

*PETA reagiert auf Veranstaltung des ASV : Tierschützer zeigen den Anglerkönig ...*
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...orst-Tierschuetzer-zeigen-den-Anglerkoenig-an

*Tierschützer haben Angler am Haken*
http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal...huetzer-haben-Angler-am-Haken;art1005,2114499

Das ist ja genau der Grund, warum ich meine, dass sich ein Bundesverband da vor seine Zahler stellen sollte, statt eben die Öffentlichkeit alleine PETA zu überlassen.

Die Entscheider vor Ort lesen eben nämlich nicht das Anglerboard, sondern ihre Tageszeitung oder Wochenzeitungen.

In denen sie dann unwidersprochen von den "Vertretern" der Anglerschaft nur (falsche und einseitige)  Infos von PETA kriegen ...

Zu was ein Bundesverband, der sich in solch existenziellen Fragen der Öffentlichkeit verweigert (die spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierer wollen ja das Angeln komplett abschaffen, die wollen nicht die sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend glaubenden  "Gut- und Besserangler" behalten...)..

Und die nutzen eben gekonnt und professionell - im Gegensatz zum DAFV - eben die breiten, öffentlichen Medien für ihre Propaganda..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Merlin schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr gleich wieder alle auf mich einprügelt...
> 
> Hier diskutieren 20 !! in Worten zwanzig Leute !!!.....und diese 20 Leute halten das Thema ewig in der Öffentlichkeit und geben somit auch den Sp.....von Peta eine Plattform...


 
Du (wie viele andere) unterschätzt den Einfluss, den "Tierschutzspinner" mittlerweile in der "Kühe-sind-Lila" und "Schnitzel wachsen im Supermarkt" Gesellschaft haben. 
Ich kenne zwei CEOs großer, deutscher, bekannter Firmen, die bei PETA Mitglied sind und dort erhebliche Summen einwerfen (privat wie auch Sponsoring), um die Welt zu retten. #q

Das Anglerboard bietet PETA keine Plattform, sondern macht deren weltfremde Ansichten öffentlich, um den Leuten klarzumachen, dass sie Position beziehen müssen, um sich von diesen Leuten nicht vorschreiben zu lassen, was sie zu tun bzw. zu lassen haben.

Veggie-Day-Künast hätte man auch ignorieren können. Ich fand's trotzdem besser von den Medien, dieses Thema sehr öffentlich zu machen. |supergri


----------



## HTK (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Anglerboard bietet PETA keine Plattform, sondern macht deren weltfremde Ansichten öffentlich, um den Leuten klarzumachen, dass sie Position beziehen müssen, um sich von diesen Leuten nicht vorschreiben zu lassen, was sie zu tun bzw. zu lassen haben.


 
Gerade das passiert nicht, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Es lesen nur Mitglieder mit, oder kann man über Googlesuche etc. diese Beiträge finden, wenn man PETA eingibt? 
Habe es ausprobiert und unter dem Stcihwort "PETA" und "Angeln" kommt erst auf der dritten Seite ein Post aus dem Board, vor her nicht und die nächsten 5 Seiten danach auch nicht...
Auch das AB arbeitet damit in meinen Augen zu sehr im Verborgenen.


----------



## JimiG (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Die Antwort und das bisherige Verhalten des BV ist für mich die Bestätigung  dafür im nächsten Jahr keinen Beitrag mehr zu entrichten. Ein Verband der die Interessen seiner Mitglieder nicht vertreten kann  (aus Unwissen) oder will ist es nicht wert das ich ihm meine hart erarbeitete Kohle noch in den Rachen werfe. Was die Tackle-Hersteller angeht so haben wir als Angler das auch in der Hand die zum handeln zu bringen. Wenn die nämlich weniger Kohle machen weil die Kundschaft mit ihrem handeln unzufrieden ist, dann werden die ganz schnell wach. Denn wer wenig oder garnicht mehr angeln geht, weil er durch solche PETA Typen drangsaliert wird, der kauft auch weniger oder garnichts mehr. Scheinbar ist die Schmerzgrenze da nicht erreicht aber wir könnten zusammen das Erreichen dieser beschleunigen. Denkt mal alle darüber nach.


----------



## gründler (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Die großen Hersteller von Angelgedöns sind nicht auf De.angewiesen.Es wäre zwar schmerzhaft und der ein oder andere würde wohl auch vor die Hunde gehen,aber Länder wie UK USA.....setzen da genug um,um die Lücke Deutscheland wieder zu füllen. 

Und warum sollte ich als Händler aufgaben übernehmen die eigentlich Frau Dr.und ihr Team zu übernehmen haben???

Sensas Daiwa Colmic Penn Abu...etc.haben mit Deutschen Verbänden keine Verträge,und diesen ist es auch egal was hier mit unseren Angelsport wird.
Ein Deutscher Händler wie zb. ein Claus M. ein Michael S.ein Ralf H. diverse Boilieschmieden Askari Ehmanns usw. usw.zahlen zwar ihre Mitgliedsbeiträge (wenn sie in Vereinen sind) und geben ihre Werbung auf Veranstaltungen auf.Aber sie haben null einfluß auf "da oben".Die fressen dann die gleichen Pillen wie alle Angler in De.Weil wäre das anders hätten die letzten 35J.schon einige was tun können.

|wavey:


----------



## asa2012 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Merlin schrieb:


> ..Hier diskutieren 20 !! in Worten zwanzig Leute !!!.....und diese 20 Leute halten das Thema ewig in der Öffentlichkeit und geben somit auch den Sp.....von Peta eine Plattform...



Siehe hier: http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Schopenhauer_to_go

- insbesondere den Abschnitt "Dreck werfen".

Die PETA-Taktik scheint zu sein: Irgendwas bleibt schon haften. Die Widerlegungen bzw. Einstellungen von Verfahren entgehen dem "Normal-Leser". 

Daher sollte man vielleicht einen Blog zum Thema "Peta-Anzeigen und Resultate" starten. Siehe z. B. die Seite http://www.petatotettiere.de/ . 
Das hat PETA zum Reagieren gebracht..

Bei Google eingeben petatotettiere. Die o.a. Homepage steht an erster Stelle, die PETA-Reaktion folgt an 2. Stelle bei google.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Auch der Präsident, des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes hat geantwortet.




			
				DFV schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband berät und unterstützt seine Mitglieder im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten mit fachlichen und rechtlichen Informationen und Einschätzungen.
> 
> Mit der von Ihnen angesprochenen Thematik befasst sich u.a. die Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission des Verbandes auf Anforderung durch die Mitglieder.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Bedeutet:
Man hätte die Kompetenz und würde auch tätig werden - aber das geht nur auf Anforderung des DAFV.

Und die wollen das ja lieber alles ignorieren....


----------



## kati48268 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

_|bigeyes
"...Wir haben volles Vertrauen in den Sachverstand und das Urteilsvermögen des DAFV und seiner Gremien..."_ #t

Ähhh ... |kopfkrat ... Ähem ... #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Vielleicht wie bei Merkel??
Wenn da das Wort vom "vollen Vertrauen" kam, gabs eigentlich immer nen Ministerwechsel 
;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> ...den für die Mehrzahl der Angler in Deutschland geeigneten Weg zu wählen....


 
Das ist doch auch nur Blabla. Was ist denn ein "geeigneter Weg"? Der mit dem geringsten Widerstand? Vermutlich ja...Somit haben wir von da anscheinend auch nix positives bzw. Unterstützung zu erwarten! #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang, dass Holger Ortel vom DFV, trotz der im Antwortschreiben des DAFV behaupteten guten Zusammenarbeit, nichts von der Antwort des DAFV wusste..

Heisst, dass obwohl der Brief sowohl an DAFV wie  DFV adressiert war, haben die diesbezüglich nicht miteinander gesprochen.

Vielsagend..................

Das zeigt, dass Angler und das Angeln mit diesem (VDSF)DAFV und dem DFV keinen leichten Stand haben werden..


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Was vielleicht zwecks "LMAA" nützlich wäre: 

Könnte hier vielleicht ein Experte stichwortartig und verständlich zusammenfassen, was ein Verbandsaustritt für einen ganz normalen, kleinen Anglerverein bedeutet?

Also quasi alle Vor- und Nachteile sowie potentielle andere Konsequenzen (Gewässerverlust?? Kenn mich da leider null aus).

Das könnte beim Einwirken auf Vereinsvorsitzende u. U. sehr viel helfen - denn viele von denen kennen sich da glaube ich auch nicht unbedingt aus und/oder haben da aus welchen Gründen auch immer Angst davor (von den eigentlichen Mitgliedern ganz zu schweigen). Vieles davon kommt aber u. U. nur von reiner Unwissenheit - ne Menge Vereinsangler wissen ja nicht mal, dass es überhaupt einen Bundesverband usw. gibt.

Denn wer umfassend informiert ist und seine Austrittsforderung entsprechend untermauern kann, wagt diesen Schritt vielleicht eher. Wenn entsprechend viele Vereinsmitglieder Bescheid wüssten, gehen die vielleicht eher zu ihrem Vorstand und sagen "kein Bock mehr auf den Verbandssaftladen, macht was".

Wäre halt etwas wischiwaschi, zu sagen "Tretet aus, es langt" - "Ok, aber was passiert dann?" - "Hmmmmm, jaaaaa, kein Verbandsbeitrag mehr und so..."

Bekannte AustrittsGRÜNDE gibts ja genug, konkrete AustrittsKONSEQUENZEN sind IMO bislang noch recht unbekannt.

Wenn die Leute merken "He, wir sparen Geld UND müssen zudem nix Schlimmes befürchten", steigt die Austrittswahrscheinlichkeit vielleicht.

Somit wäre es praktisch, wenn man das dann vielleicht ausdrucken und verteilen könnte. Könnte eventuell dazu beitragen, ein paar Leute aufzuwecken und zum "Effenbergern" gen Verband zu bewegen.

Ist aber nur eine Anregung - weiß ja nicht, ob man das dann nach Bundesländern getrennt und somit unglaublich aufwändig machen müsste.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Wenn dort überall so eine "gute" Kommunikation herrscht,wäre ein NSA Lauschposten mangels Material wohl das ganze Jahr über mit Kartenspielen,stricken oder Sudoku beschäftigt|supergri

Oder würde gleich Neuigkeiten im AB lesen:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Könnte hier vielleicht ein Experte stichwortartig und verständlich zusammenfassen, was ein Verbandsaustritt für einen ganz normalen, kleinen Anglerverein bedeutet?



Bleibt doch mal beim Thema, das ist hier die Antworten auf den offenen Brief und nicht die Frage, ob ein Verein einen LV braucht (nö, braucht er nicht grundsätzlich, was zig Vereine beweisen, die nicht in Verbänden organisiert sind.)
Da habt ihr bestehende Themen, in denen ihr darüber diskutieren könnt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260049
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243515

Hier geht's weiter um die Antworten von  DFV und DFV auf die Fragen in unserem offenen Brief.

Danke...


----------



## Lazarus (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bedeutet:
> Man hätte die Kompetenz und würde auch tätig werden - aber das geht nur auf Anforderung des DAFV.


Das ist nun aber überhaupt nicht der Tenor des Briefes! 

Im Schreiben steht drin, die Angler sollten sich nicht angreifbar machen, indem sie sich an die bestehenden Gesetze halten.
Bestrebungen, diese Gesetze zu ändern, hätten bisher immer zu Verschärfungen geführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



			
				DFV schrieb:
			
		

> der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband berät und unterstützt seine Mitglieder im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten mit fachlichen und rechtlichen Informationen und Einschätzungen.
> 
> Mit der von Ihnen angesprochenen Thematik befasst sich u.a. die Fischerei- und Wasserrechtskommission des Verbandes auf Anforderung durch die Mitglieder.



Gesetze muss man auch nicht ändern, nur die rechtliche Interpretation nicht alleine PETA überlassen in der Öffentlichkeit, darum geht es ja auch in den Fragen an DAFV und DFV, die ich gestellt hatte..



> Bestrebungen, diese Gesetze zu ändern, hätten bisher *immer* zu Verschärfungen geführt


Da steht aber *"eher*", nicht immer...

Was ja nur beweist, dass die Verbände diesbezüglich entweder nichts oder nicht richtig gemacht haben..

Und wenn ein Verband keine Lobbyarbeit machen will, braucht man ihn eh nicht (bezahlen)...

Für was denn??


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Massenanzeigen gegen Angler - Fragen an die Bundesverbände*



Merlin schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr gleich wieder alle auf mich einprügelt...
> 
> Hier diskutieren 20 !! in Worten zwanzig Leute !!!.....und diese 20 Leute halten das Thema ewig in der Öffentlichkeit und geben somit auch den Sp.....von Peta eine Plattform...



"Einprügeln" würde ich liebend gern auf die Nichtstuer und Aussitzexperten um Frau Dr.|rolleyes

Die Problematik einer potentiellen Plattform sehe ich anders.

Diese Spenden-und Publicitygierigen Sektierer verbreiten über die Medien bewusst und zielgerichtet ihr zurechtgebogenes und auch unwahres Gedankengut.Und das ist ein Problem dem man entgegensteuern *muss*.

Denn die die Schlafmützen Mentalität vieler Couchnormalos,Entscheidungsträger der Politik sowie die Medienlandschaft anno 2013 kennen ja nicht immer die Fakten,da wird unreflektiert übernommen, was in Printmedien oder www kursiert...und je einseitiger berichtet wird,desto mehr kann die Meinung kippen.Und ohne Gegenwind haben solche Organisationen beim dt.Michel leichtes Spiel.

Diese Plattform für irgendwelche geistigen Radikalinskis, hat man indirekt durch die Untätig-und Blauäugigkeit der Verbände in den letzten Jahren selbst geschaffen.

PETRA arbeitet beinahe mit Rufmordmethoden und der Verband
hält quasi stillschweigend noch die andere Wange hin.#q


----------



## JimiG (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Tja was sollste da noch zu sagen, wir sind eben in den A... gekniffen mit so einer Bande von Vorsitzenden. Ich denke mal die Frau Dr. als Politikerin kennt sich sehr gut mit solchen BlaBlaBriefen aus und wird uns als Angler nie verstehen. Warum eigentlich zum Teufel noch einmal ist da jemand BV- Vorsitzende obwohl sie vorher nie in einem der beiden ehemaligen verbände war?#q Sie stellt sich so wie ider Rest da oben als komplette Versagerin heraus und man sollte solche Personen von unten heraus abwählen. Vielleicht bringt es was wenn man mal als erstes in den Kreisverbänden anfängt die Trommel zu rühren. Ein Massenaustritt oder die Androhung dieses sollte doch wohl ein wenig wirken. Zumal ich habe ja noch nicht einmal ein neues Statut meines jetzigen neuen Verbandes bekommen. Warum eigentlich? |kopfkrat


----------



## Oldschoool (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Auch wenn ihr gleich wieder alle auf mich einprügelt...
> 
> Hier diskutieren 20 !! in Worten zwanzig Leute !!!.....und diese 20 Leute halten das Thema ewig in der Öffentlichkeit und geben somit auch den Sp.....von Peta eine Plattform


*

Vielleicht liegt es darann das viele user einfach schon resigniert haben.

Wenn es hart auf hart kommt werde ich aktiv.
Dieser Thread und viele andere die das Thema behandeln und alle weiteren Themen werden bis dahin nur noch gelesen. 

Thomas macht einen guten Job!

Musste nur mal gesagt werden.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Thomas macht einen guten Job!
> 
> Musste nur mal gesagt werden.


Danke dafür..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Oldschoool schrieb:


> Thomas macht einen guten Job!



Selbst von der Hälfte dieses Einsatzes könnten sich Frau Dr. und Konsorten noch eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden.Niemand erwartet das alles sofort klappt aber keiner nimmt dagegen notorische Nichttuer,Realitätsverweigerer und Aussitzer noch ernst.Aber da ist man anscheinend mehr an Selbstbeweihräucherung interessiert.

Schade um die Verbandszeitung..hätte man dahingehend prima in Neues (Angel)Deutschland umtaufen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Gestern kam nun per Brief auch die Antwort vom DAFV an mich, so dass ich das jetzt auch einstellen kann.









PS:
Ist noch nicht bestätigt, aber von mehreren Seiten gehört:
Auch bei LFV-Bayern gab es Tendenzen, die ganze Geschichte totzuschweigen (Alt-Funktionäre aus Braun-Zeiten??).

Da muss dann aber wohl der neue Präsident,  Prof. Dr. Ing. Göttle, angemerkt haben (Fischereitag Herrieden), dass das schon zu spät sei, da er sich bereits mit Staats- und Oberstaatsanwaltschaften in Verbindung gesetzt habe.
Mit dem Ziel, diese über PETA und das TSG aufzuklären um zu erreichen, dass Anzeigen von PETA gegen Angler zukünftig gleich oder schneller eingestellt werden.

Ich versuche, das zu verifizieren und habe diesbezüglich Kontakt aufgenommen.

Dass hier ein *Landes*verband *tätig werden muss* im Sinne der Angler, weil der *Bundes*verband sich weigert, Angler diesbezüglich zu unterstützen, obwohl es sich beim Tierschutzgesetz um ein *BUNDES*gesetz handelt, zeigt schon mehr als deutlich, dass jeder Cent für diesen Bundesverband und dieses Präsidium einer zu viel ist..

Vielleicht wachen angesichts dessen die LV auch noch auf, die bisher alles immer nur abgenickt und geduldet und finanziert haben....


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... da er sich bereits mit Staats- und Oberstaatsanwaltschaften in Verbindung gesetzt habe.
> Mit dem Ziel, diese über PETA und das TSG aufzuklären um zu erreichen, dass Anzeigen von PETA gegen Angler zukünftig gleich oder schneller eingestellt werden.
> ...


Das nennt man "Verbandsaufgaben", so was kennen die vom BV nicht.

Und was dabei herauskommt, wenn der (alt VDSF-)BV mit Staatsanwälten redet, haben wir Älteren _(wenn ich mich in meinem jugendlichen Alter mal dazu zählen darf)_ miterlebt. Da ging es darum, Verbote & Sanktionen gegen Angler überhaupt erst zu initiieren.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*


Schön,
 dass wir schuld daran sind, dass die PETA-Anzeigen in die Öffentlichkeit gelangt sind.:m
Witzig auch, 
dass sie über "Unsere Angelvereine..." reden, obwohl an anderen Stellen immer wieder betont wird, dass die Landesverbände die Mitglieder sind und eben nicht die Angelvereine, aber wenn man schon mal die Gelegenheit hat, sich mit fremden Federn zu schmücken, muss man sie ja nicht verstreichen lassen. :m
Bemerkens- (und evtl. sogar lobens-)wert,
dass man uns tatsächlich mal geantwortet hat.:m
 aber:
niederschmetternd,
die Tatsache, dass man es offensichtlich auch weiterhin bewusst versäumt, die Feststellung des Leibniz-Instituts für Gewässerökologie als Basis für eine ganz klar pro Angeln ausgerichtete Argumentation aufzugreifen und sich statt dessen wieder einmal auf die Seite der Angelgegner und -verhinderer stellt und -im Gegensatz zu allen anderen EU-Staaten und dem Rest der zivilisierten Welt- sich ausschließlich auf den Nahrungsgewinnungsaspekt fokussiert.
Dabei zitieren sie doch genau das, worauf es ankommt, nämlich auf die


> Verantwortung, alle Nutzungen gesellschaftlich akzeptierbar zu begründen und jede Form von Stress und Schäden an Fischen zu minimieren


Aber leider sind diejenigen, die uns Angler und das Angeln in der deutschen Öffentlichkeit repräsentieren sollen, nicht in der Lage,  den Freizeitwert, die Naturverbundenheit und die sozialen Aspekte von Angelvereinsmitgliedschaften als gesellschaftlich akzeptierbare Gründe und Argumente ins Feld zu führen, sondern stellen sich auf die Seite des Abknüppelns und Aufessens aller gefangenen Fische.


----------



## SimonHH (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

mal ehrlich,liebe leut'...

thomas' initiative in der sache alle ehren.aber war das nicht von anfang an klar,das der BV so reagiert?
für mich ist der antwortbrief ein absolutes armutszeugniss vor dem herren.oder mal anders gesagt:
gegen unfähigkeit ist kein kraut gewachsen.und dieser BV ist leider gottes unfähig,vernünftig im sinne der angler zu handeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> für mich ist der antwortbrief ein absolutes armutszeugniss vor dem herren


quod erat demonstrandum....

Hoffentlich kriegen es möglichst viele mit..


----------



## Sharpo (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Die hätten sich das Porto sparen können.

Für diesen Dreizeiler hätte Email gereicht.


----------



## kleinerWelli (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Andersrum mal frage...

Der auslöser war ein bild...im umkehrschluss...heisst das dass der der c&r macht...und das bild postete ,dafuer verantwortlich ist.

Auch wenn ihr mich steinigt...diese c&r sache...ist echt derbe...und wir die kochtopfangler..bratpfannenangler..und backofen bzw. Raeucherangler..werden in diese geschichte mit reingezogen...




Anscheinend haben manche es nicht verstanden...angeln-zum verwerten..nahrungsergaenzung...und es kann mir kein karpfen angler verklickern..mal als beispiel...das er den fisch verwertet..wenn bekannt ist..das er c&r betreibt...bzw. kein fisch isst...zumal die ausruestung...die zu sehen ist...nicht die vermutung aufkommen laesst...das derjenige den fisch mit nachhause nimmt.

Also ich hab nurn meter, zum messen,dabei....fuer was brauch ich noch ne abhakmatte...die dafuer da ist den fisch schonend zu entharken..wenn die eigentliche praemisse dessen ist das -geangelt wird um nahrung zu ergaenzen...der fisch wurd betaeubt..dann wird abgeharkt...dafuer brauch ich keine abharkmatte....wenn der fisch maßig ist...und sowas seh ich sofort..und fuer eine schleie..deren mindestmaß 25cm hier ist..und der des karpfen auch nid viel groesser..brauch ich keine abharkmatte..die uebern meter hat...sogar noch gepolstert...ich denke ihr versteht was ich meine


Die kochtopffraktion sollte sich darueber mal gedanken machen...wer im endeffekt..wenn das angeln verschaerft wird....drunter leidet...

Und jaa....geht mir irgendwann ein karpfen annen haken..der ein ordentlicher brummer ist...wird er mitgenommen...und verwertet...
Meine meinung....


----------



## SimonHH (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...weil der *Bundes*verband sich weigert, Angler diesbezüglich zu unterstützen... zeigt schon mehr als deutlich, dass jeder Cent für diesen Bundesverband und dieses Präsidium einer zu viel ist.



genauso sehe ich es auch... #6



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kriegen es möglichst viele mit..




nunja...ich glaube an wirklich vieles...aber ein wunder habe ich noch nicht erlebt.ok...von meiner ehefrau mal abgesehen... |supergri

ich finde,das dat ferkelfahnderchen mit seinem posting schon den punkt trifft.ich hoffe auch,das es viele mitbekommen.aber viel hoffnung habe ich nicht...#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Es gibt einen Satz in diesem Brief, der für mich als Angler eine Bedrohung darstellt:



> jede Form von Stress und Schäden an Fischen zu minimieren


 
Bei diesem Satz - immerhin die Aussage des größten Naturschutzverbandes in Deutschland - frage ich mich was uns Anglern noch droht! Insbesondere wenn die Präsidentin keine Anglerin ist und gar nicht beurteilen kann worum es uns geht. Wie will sie unsere Emotionen am Wasser nachempfinden? Das es vielen nicht nur um "den Fisch" geht, sondern um das Angeln als solches. Ich meine, dass man - um unser Hobby verstehen zu können - es ausüben muss! 

Das sieht man doch einmal mehr an diesem Schreiben. 

Ich habe im übrigen gehört das neben Casting auch zukünftig PC- Angelspiele einen hohen Stellenwert im DAFV einnehmen sollen...|rolleyes. Meine Tochter hat ein Angelspiel mit Magnetfischen- eventuell sollte ich das mal an Frau Dr. schicken.


----------



## kleinerWelli (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Satz in diesem Brief, der für mich als Angler eine Bedrohung darstellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vllt.solltest das auch tun..undn maßband gleich mit ...^^ich hab auch eins...uralt...holzfischen..ne ueberlegung isses wert


----------



## SimonHH (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe im übrigen gehört das neben Casting auch zukünftig PC- Angelspiele einen hohen Stellenwert im DAFV einnehmen sollen...|rolleyes. Meine Tochter hat ein Angelspiel mit Magnetfischen- eventuell sollte ich das mal an Frau Dr. schicken.



jo...und wehe,deine tochter hat dafür keinen erlaubnisschein und verwertet die magnetfischen nicht sinnvoll...|uhoh:...peta wird dich verklagen.jede wette... |muahah:


----------



## Sharpo (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> Andersrum mal frage...
> 
> Der auslöser war ein bild...im umkehrschluss...heisst das dass der der c&r macht...und das bild postete ,dafuer verantwortlich ist.
> 
> ...



Nee, eine Abhakmatte kann auch für geschützte Fische genutzt werden. Hat absolut nichts mit C&R von irgendwelche Grossfischen zu tun.

Bist am Thema vorbei.


----------



## mathei (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nee, eine Abhakmatte kann auch für geschützte Fische genutzt werden. Hat absolut nichts mit C&R von irgendwelche Grossfischen zu tun.
> 
> Bist am Thema vorbei.


genau so ist es. auch ich als kochtopfangler habe eine abhakmatte dabei


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



kleinerWelli schrieb:


> Und jaa....geht mir irgendwann ein karpfen annen haken..der ein ordentlicher brummer ist...wird er mitgenommen...und verwertet...
> Meine meinung....




Du begreifst es nicht..viele Anzeigen betreffen z.B. auch Veranstaltungen,bei denen eine sinnvolle Verwertung zu 100%
gegeben war oder auch Umstände wo ein zurücksetzen zu 100% Gesetzeskonform war.Du prangerst hier fälschlicherweise c+r an,während die Problematik schlicht und ergreifend eine andere ist*.Das sich nämlich ein BV
in schweigen und aussitzen hüllt,wenn irgendwelche 
Tierrechtssektierer die naive Öffentlichkeit und Behörden mit bewusst falschen Behauptungen zur Rechtslage zumüllen.*

Die unterscheiden als letztendliches Ziel nämlich nicht nach guter Angler-böser Angler.

Auch DU stehst schon auf deren ideologischer Abschussliste.
Aber du darfst dich gern weiter in deiner trügerischen Sicherheit wiegen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Eure Diskusion ist ja gut und schön, ihr seit hier seitenweise am beklagen das euer Verband nix für seine Mitglieder macht sondern nur Naturschutz auf ihrer Agenda hat.
Und natürlich das der DAfV nix gegen die anglerfeindliche Propaganda entgegenzusetzten hat oder will.
Das Peta grundsätzlich was gegen Angler hat ist klar. Angeln können sie nicht verbieten. Ihre Propaganda können wir nicht verhindern. Die pinkeln uns doch nur an die karre, weil halt manche in unserem Kreise meinen, sich gegen die Gesetzgebung( wie zb die ewige C&R-Debatte) zu verstossen und diese noch öffendlich kunt zu tun und seine C&R-Parolen zu verkünden. Einfach nach Vorschrift den Kochtopfanglet nach Aussen vorgaukeln und gut ist. Ihr gebt denen die Angriffsfläsche und euer Verband soll sich dann noch vor euch stellen.

Ich würde mal gerne wissen was ihr anders machen würdet wenn ihr da oben sitzen würdet. Was würde auf eurer Agenda stehen ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



pinhead schrieb:


> Eure Diskusion ist ja gut und schön, ihr seit hier seitenweise am beklagen das euer Verband nix für seine Mitglieder macht sondern nur Naturschutz auf ihrer Agenda hat.
> Und natürlich das der DAfV nix gegen die anglerfeindliche Propaganda entgegenzusetzten hat oder will.
> Das ist alles...ausser natürlich.Ok,die finanzielle Luft ist anscheinend"etwas"dünn.Aber das ist ja auch kein plötzliches
> Problem.Verpennt.Jede Frittenbude betreibt mehr PR als dieser
> ...



Was wünscht du dir..doch wohl auch eine möglichst liberale
Angelgesetzgebung?Und das jetzt bitte nicht mit "Feuer frei ohne Regeln"verwechseln Und auch wenn jetzt als Gegenargument die aktuelle Gesetzgebung in D kommt...genau das ist ja das Problem.

Auf wessen Rat oder Expertisen hin,werden Regelungen erlassen?Auf die der Interessierten hin.Nur scheinen in D zig 
Vereine an der Angelei "interessiert" zu sein, so nämlich|smash:..von Petra,Nabu und was was ich noch wer...nur der eigentlich dafür zuständige BV wohl nicht..der würde ja am liebsten noch Arlinghaus totschweigen.Die einen haben faktisch ausser Ideologien dagegen mit der Angelei nix an der Mütze und nutzten das zur Beeinflussung der Gesetze aus...der dafür zuständige *Angel*verband(ach nee..Naturschutzverein) zieht sich dagegen freiwillig den Buhmannsack über den Kopf und stellt sich schweigend in die Ecke.

Nein,schlimmer..die stellen sich damit selbst ins Abseits.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

@pinhead

Du siehst das zu eng. So einfach ist es leider nicht. 

Es geht Peta NICHT um C&R, Peta zeigt Angler immer an wenn sich die Möglichkeit bietet - denen ist C&R völlig wurscht, es ist nur eines von mehreren Einstiegstoren für die, um Anzeigen rauszuballern. Mittel zum Zweck, könnte man sagen. 

Was man konkret tun könnte?
Medien die etwas zu Peta veröffentlichen per Brief an die Redaktion über die Vorgehensweise von Peta im Bezug auf Angler und über Peta grundsätzlich informieren. Das würde so gut wie nichts kosten. 

Ein richtiger Verband würde natürlich bei Staatsanwaltschaften und Justizministerien vorstellig werden und dort "Gespräche" führen.

Aber gut, wenn man sich unsere "Vertreter" im DAFV so ansieht, kann man auch der Meinung sein, dass die das besser lassen sollten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ein richtiger Verband würde natürlich bei Staatsanwaltschaften und Justizministerien vorstellig werden und dort "Gespräche" führen.
> 
> Aber gut, wenn man sich unsere "Vertreter" im DAFV so ansieht, kann man auch der Meinung sein, dass die das besser lassen sollten.



Wie sagt Thomas immer so schön..Staubsaugervertreter *verkaufen* Staubsauger...BV Vertreter verkaufen...|supergri


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ne Unterlassungserklärung würde wohl kaum einer durchgesetzt kriegen gegen Peta. Wenn Peta doch ihre Propaganda über die Medien verbreitet, warum nutzt der DAFV nicht auch diese mächtige Waffe.

Noch nicht mal in ner Anglerzeitschrift wird da auch nur ein Wort drüber verloren.

Schöne heile Anglerwelt. Muss man meinen.


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Und zum Tierschutz:
Unser Bürokraten und Verbotsstaat ist wohl der einzigste mit so einem undifinierten und IchSchlagAllesTot Gesetzt. Unsere Nachbarstaaten und deren Angler müssen sich ja über uns schlapp lachen.

Brüssel mischt sich doch sonst in jedem Deutschen Belang ein. Wird vieleicht mal Zeit für ein TSG nach europäischen Massstäben.

Aber die kümmern sich auch lieber darum, das Pedo's aus der Sicherheitsverwarung entlassen werden.


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



pinhead schrieb:


> Und zum Tierschutz:
> Unser Bürokraten und Verbotsstaat ist wohl der einzigste mit so einem undifinierten und IchSchlagAllesTot Gesetzt. Unsere Nachbarstaaten und deren Angler müssen sich ja über uns schlapp lachen.
> 
> Brüssel mischt sich doch sonst in jedem Deutschen Belang ein. Wird vieleicht mal Zeit für ein TSG nach europäischen Massstäben.
> ...


 
Insider:

Ja die Nachbarländer lachen sich tot.

Zum EU TSG,es liegt da was in Ordnern,danach soll aber das Deutsche TSG an Europa angepast werden und nicht andersrum.

Geht hier in De. Angeln solange ihr noch dürft.

Und die Kochtopfangler können sich ruhig in Sicherheit wiegen,es wird ihnen nix nützen.


#h


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



gründler schrieb:


> Insider:
> 
> Ja die Nachbarländer lachen sich tot.
> 
> ...



Dann lass uns mal nicht im dunklen stehen.
Kannst vieleicht mal ins Detail gehen, bezüglich des baldigen" wir dürfen nicht mehr angeln" .


----------



## pxnhxxd (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Dann ist diese Diskusion ja eigendlich überflüssig, wenn manche schon wissen das uns der Stecker raus gezogen wird.#c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Langsam....ob und wann(oder überhaupt?) ist Spekulatius.Fakt ist allerdings auch das je weniger man sich gegen drohende Einschränkungen jeglicher Art wehrt,diese umso zeitiger kommen.

Ok,zugegeben...mit diesem Verband habe ich in Punkto Gegenwehr so meine Zweifel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Mir reicht schon die Ankündigung eines "ökologischen Fischereigesetzes" hier in BW.

Konkrete Fakten dazu gibts wohl noch keine - aber mir wirds schon bei dieser Koalitionsvertrag-Ankündigung schlecht. Das kann nix Gutes geben.

Ich glaube kaum, dass der BV da bereits jetzt massiv in diese Richtung insistiert und entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen/Proteste vorbereitet/ankündigt bzw. sich dann bei Inkrafttreten klar dagegen ausspricht. Würde ja seinem "Naturschutznimbus" widersprechen. 

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die den Kram dann nicht ignorieren, sondern sogar noch begrüßen würden.

Empfinde ich für mich als Angler hier in BW grade bedrohlicher als jeden Pöter. Denn hier sind die Ökos offiziell an der Macht.

Und da isses somit doppelt übel, wenn der BV einen auf Naturschutz macht und sich quasi ideologisch mit denen verbündet - da ist dann wohl kaum mit Anglersupport und heftiger Gegenwehr zu rechnen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ich wette das bald den Leuten mit Rod Pod und Abhakmatte das Leben richtig schwer gemacht wird. Danach sind dann die restlichen "pofessionellen" dran, die eben nicht nur aus dem Grund der Verwertung Angeln gehen.

Danach dann der Rest...

Gegenwehr vom Verband wird es nicht geben.



> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die den Kram dann nicht ignorieren, sondern sogar noch begrüßen würden.



Genau DAS ist nämlich der Grund.

Tja, schon blöd wenn man Interessenvertreter hat, die im Leben nichts vollbracht haben und nun das kleine bisschen Macht ausnutzen um auch mal irgendwelchen Leuten etwas verbieten, oder reinwürgen zu können.


----------



## ha.jo (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Gehört nicht jeder untermaßige bzw. nicht verwertbarer Fisch nach der Landung auf eine Abhakmatte ?



Warum?|kopfkrat


----------



## Blauzahn (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Langsam wirds absurd... |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Knispel schrieb:


> Rod Pod, ist das nicht ein anderer Name für Rutenhalter - etwas anderes ist das doch auch nicht. Also sind Ansitzangler die schlechten ?
> 
> Gehört nicht jeder untermaßige bzw. nicht verwertbarer Fisch nach der Landung auf eine Abhakmatte ?



Keine Diskussion über Rutenauflagen. Wie man da reininterpretieren kann, das Ansitzangler die schlechten sind, ist mir ein Rätsel.

Ich verrate dir mal was unter 4 Augen...ich stell hin und wieder selber mal so ein olles Rod Pod mit 3 gleichen Ruten drauf ans Wasser...

Aber ich hab es an anderer Stelle schon einmal geschrieben. Wenn man einen Angler mit Rod Pod, 3 gleichen Ruten und Matte vor sich hat, dann kann jeder (auch jeder noch so blöde Angelgegner) einschätzen, mit was für einem "Angelfischer" er es zu tun hat.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Wenn das Angeln in den Statuten hinter dem Naturschutz steht, kann und wird es letzterem im Extremfall bis zur Quasi-Unausführbarkeit (= bis auf ganz wenige "Hegespezialfälle" etc. beschränkt) geopfert werden.

Von einem offiziellen Verbot wird dann natürlich niemals die Rede sein. Sondern von "ökologischer Notwendigkeit" oder sonstigen obskuren Naturschutzgründen. Nach dem Motto "Wir wollen das ja überhaupt nicht, MÜSSEN es aber zugunsten der Natur". Und dann Verständnis und Mitgefühl für die armen Angler heucheln, die davon gar nix mehr (aber dafür geblecht) haben.

Was praktisch einer Abschaffung gleichkommt. Denn der normale Mensch wird dann nicht mehr freizeitmäßig ans Wasser gehen können. 

Das ist dann amtlich abgesegneten Spezialhegern vorbehalten, denen bei ihrem Tun ganz genau auf die Finger geguckt wird.

Auch das wird nicht auf einen Schlag geschehen, sondern schützenswerten Bach für schützenswerten Bach. Von ganz klein nach ganz groß. Eben überall dort, wo irgendjemand auf einmal "ökologische Notwendigkeit" wittert und dann durchsetzt.

Mit ner einschmeichelgeilen Nichtanglerin an der Spitze ist dies Gefahr IMO nochmals gestiegen. Denn die wird das Angeln eiskalt selbst absägen, wenn es ihren persönlichen "Ökointeressen" nützen sollte.

Was in einer Rangliste an Nummer Zwei rangiert, ist im Extremfall IMMER zugunsten von Nummer eins fällig. Das ist schon so, seit es Menschen und Machtstrukturen gibt.

Die Basis für diese Situation wurde schon vor langer Zeit durch Duckmäuserei und Ignoranz geschaffen. 

Aber nun sitzt da jemand ganz oben, der mit dem Naturschutzpfund auch noch für sich selbst wuchern will und die Sache nicht nur aussitzt bzw. passiv vernachlässigt, sondern potentiell aktiv in die Gegenrichtung treiben wird, wenns drauf ankommt. Nur um bei den Ökos besser dazustehen.

Und diese lachen sich tot, dass die Angler quasi eine Konstellation zur eigenen potentiellen Abschaffung haben und dies sogar nochmals von offizieller eigener Seite betont wird. Das Instrument bzw. die Struktur dafür existiert jedenfalls schon.

Die einzige Chance ist, dass die LVs der Sache den Rücken komplett kehren und dem Ding somit seine Existenzgrundlage und seine Kohle entziehen.

Nach dem Motto: Entweder Angeln ganz oben - oder regierigt alleine vor und für Euch hin. Das "König-ohne-Reich"-Prinzip.

Aber das ist leider nur schöne Theorie. Man kann nur hoffen, dass da mal was in Gang kommt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wenn das Angeln in den Statuten hinter dem Naturschutz steht, kann und wird es letzterem im Extremfall bis zur Quasi-Unausführbarkeit (= bis auf ganz wenige "Hegespezialfälle" etc. beschränkt) geopfert werden.



Mein Reden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Es geht gar nicht drum, dass Angeln und Naturschutz nicht miteinander zu vereinbaren sind. Das sind sie selbstverständlich.

Es geht ausschließlich darum, was davon per offiziellem Statut am längeren Hebel sitzt und damit die letztendliche Entscheidungsgewalt bzw. das größere Gewicht hat.

Somit ist es wichtig, diesen längeren Hebel abzusägen und damit die Grundvoraussetzung bzw. Basis für den anglerfeindlichen Gebrauch zu demontieren.

Denn solange ein längerer Hebel besteht, besteht ebenso die Chance, dass dieser irgendwann mit ekligen Folgen betätigt wird. Und solche Folgen dann wieder auszubügeln und zu bekämpfen, dauert weitaus länger, als vorab gezielt dagegen anzugehen. Was einmal installiert ist, wird so schnell nicht wieder deinstalliert (wenn überhaupt).

Das ist ein grundlegender Systemfehler, den es allerschnellstens zu beheben gilt. Wo ein Werkzeug, da auch die Chance, dass es benutzt wird. Und das geht in diesem Falle ganz legal, da offiziell per Statut festgehalten und "abgesegnet". Quasi durch selbstbezahlte Selbstentmachtung.


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ein großteil kapiert die Problematik nicht, den rest interessiert sie nicht. Von daher wird es unter den (restlichen) Anglern in ein paar Jahren lange Gesichte geben...


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wenn das Angeln in den Statuten hinter dem Naturschutz steht, kann und wird es letzterem im Extremfall bis zur Quasi-Unausführbarkeit (= bis auf ganz wenige "Hegespezialfälle" etc. beschränkt) geopfert werden.
> 
> Von einem offiziellen Verbot wird dann natürlich niemals die Rede sein. Sondern von "ökologischer Notwendigkeit" oder sonstigen obskuren Naturschutzgründen. Nach dem Motto "Wir wollen das ja überhaupt nicht, MÜSSEN es aber zugunsten der Natur". Und dann Verständnis und Mitgefühl für die armen Angler heucheln, die davon gar nix mehr (aber dafür geblecht) haben.
> 
> ...



Kann dir nur Beipflichten! Hoffe es findet sich ein runder Tisch!!
An dem sollten alle sitzen die Angeln wollen!!|bla:


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Ein großteil kapiert die Problematik nicht


Die Sache ist eigentlich ganz einfach (zu verstehen):

Was an Nummer eins rangiert, ist durch seine Position immer stärker als Nummer zwei und wird letztere bei Bedarf gnadenlos plätten.

Schlicht, weil Nummer eins durch seine Position offiziell übergeordnet ist und somit die Macht plus das Recht hat, Nummer zwei ins Off zu schicken. Einfach, weil Nummer eins das durch Legitimation kann und darf.

Genau das lässt sich aus den BV-Statuten herauslesen bzw. ist nach diesen ganz legal möglich.

Bei dieser Konstellation hat der Naturschutz von vorn herein die (Vernichtungs-)Macht über das Angeln. Einzig und allein das interessiert, weil einzig und allein das im Extremfall entscheidend ist.

Es geht schlicht darum, was von zwei Dingen stärker und was schwächer ist. Wer Herr ist und wer Knecht. Wer oben und wer unten. Wer austeilen DARF und wer kassieren MUSS. Wer eins ist und wer null. Eine ganz simple binäre Angelegenheit. Und in welcher Form diese schriftlich festgehalten ist. Sonst nix.


----------



## Hezaru (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ich schreib nicht viel dazu. Platzhirsch hats ja schon gemacht#6
Ich hoffe die LVs kündigen alle und machen einen Neuanfang.
Angler können nur von Anglern im Verband verteten werden.
Ich denke in Bayern geht es mit Göttle in die richtige Richtung...

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## ha.jo (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> ha.jo                            Zitat:
> 
> 
> > Gehört nicht jeder untermaßige bzw. nicht verwertbarer Fisch nach der Landung auf eine Abhakmatte ?
> ...





> Blauzahn                       Langsam wirds absurd... |kopfkrat


Bezog sich deine Aussage auf meine Nachfrage an Knispel?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Es geht gar nicht drum, dass Angeln und Naturschutz nicht miteinander zu vereinbaren sind. Das sind sie selbstverständlich.


 
Angeln und Naturschutz gehört auch zusammen, das ist vermutlich auch allen hier klar! 

Warum kann der DAFV das bloß nicht auch so sehen und in der richtigen Reihenfolge einordnen und auch öffentlich verkaufen? Wir Angler schützen die Natur und verbringen unzählige Stunden mit der Pflege von Gewässern, Besatz- und Hegemaßnahmen in der Natur. Dafür bedienen wir uns auch an der Natur und verhalten uns hierbei immer waidgerecht. Wir benötigen keine Verschärfungen von Gesetzen und Verordnungen- wir wissen um unsere Verantwortung gegenüber der Natur. Kann der DAFV das nicht mal so öffentlich vertreten? Warum nutzt der DAFV nicht die Studien von weltweit anerkannten Wissenschaftlern, die klar aufzeigen, dass Fische keine Schmerzen wahrnehmen? Wäre das zu einfach? Warum korrigiert man nicht einmal öffentlich in den Medien die vielen in den letzten Jahren von "Naturschützern" verbreiteten Unwahrheiten? Weil man sich selber ins Abseits stellen würde...? 

Ach, der Job von Frau Dr. und Konsorten ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Sind halt nur die falschen Leute am Hebel der Macht. Das zeigt das Schreiben einmal mehr. Wie in vielen anderen Bereichen bei unserem schönen Hobby.

Wissen unsere Öko's und Schlaumeier im DAFV eigentlich was mit den Gewässern passiert, wenn diese nicht mehr mit den Geldern von uns Anglern und durch unzählige Arbeitsstunden bewirtschaftet werden? 

*Dann* geht der Naturschutz den Bach runter! Und mal ehrlich, wenn ich nicht mehr angeln darf, verbringe ich meine Freizeit auch nicht an irgendwelchen Gewässern und schneide Knicks oder finanziere Fischbesatz etc. 

Dann mähe ich den Rasen in meinem Garten einmal mehr im Monat und die eingesparte Kohle trage ich ins Fischgeschäft! Egoistisch ja, aber das sind andere auch- und die verbraten auch noch meine Kohle.

Und irgendwann werden auch die letzten Fürsprecher aufwachen- spätestens wenn sie keine Dorsche mehr greifen können oder die Flunder im Kanal nicht mehr beangelt werden darf, weil der Pott meckert |rolleyes...

DAFV = *D*as*A*ngel*F*ischen*V*erbieten


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Bezog sich deine Aussage auf meine Nachfrage an Knispel?




Vielleicht hatte der Blauzahn bei der Postschöpfung ja auch ein eher allgemein zu interpretierendes Gefühl, ähnlich dem, welches mich grad beschleicht, wenn ich die teilweise absurd-paranoiden Ergüsse der üblichen Verdächtigen hier lese, die mit ihren bereits gefühlt tausendfach repetierten Phrasen unermüdlich einen Trööt nach dem anderen zum Thema fluten.

Nur zum Verständnis, der Ernst der Sache ist durchaus bewußt, aber der immer wieder gleiche, nichtssagende und unnütze rhetorische Leerlauf, der hier mit einer ausdauernden und oft lächerlich anmutenden Beflissenheit produziert wird, ist das, was teilweise absurd wirkt.
Gruß


----------



## Sharpo (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



pinhead schrieb:


> Dann lass uns mal nicht im dunklen stehen.
> Kannst vieleicht mal ins Detail gehen, bezüglich des baldigen" wir dürfen nicht mehr angeln" .



Naja, gründler wird da sicherlich auch nicht viel konkretes liefern.
Die LV halten sich alle ziemlich bedeckt.

Was aber bekannt is

Aalbewirtschaftungsplan
http://www.lsfv-sh.de/angelgewaesser/817-neue-eu-verordnung-droht-anglern

und..

dann war da eine Quote incl. Registrierung sämtlichen Fangs im Gespräch. Derzeit aber einige Verwaltungsakten tiefer gerutscht.

Angeln in Naturschutzgebieten soll auch ein Thema sein.


Alles andere sind eher unkomentierte Drohung der LV und oder Gerüchte. 

Wenn gründler da auch was konkretes liefen könnte...wäre ich auch glücklich.


----------



## Tomasz (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatte der Blauzahn bei der Postschöpfung ja auch ein eher allgemein zu interpretierendes Gefühl, ähnlich dem, welches mich grad beschleicht, wenn ich die teilweise absurd-paranoiden Ergüsse der üblichen Verdächtigen hier lese, die mit ihren bereits gefühlt tausendfach repetierten Phrasen unermüdlich einen Trööt nach dem anderen zum Thema fluten.
> 
> Nur zum Verständnis, der Ernst der Sache ist durchaus bewußt, aber der immer wieder gleiche, nichtssagende und unnütze rhetorische Leerlauf, der hier mit einer ausdauernden und oft lächerlich anmutenden Beflissenheit produziert wird, ist das, was teilweise absurd wirkt.
> Gruß



Egal wie Blauzahn es nun gemeint haben könnte, Du hast es gut auf den Punkt gebracht!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was aber bekannt is
> 
> Aalbewirtschaftungsplan
> http://www.lsfv-sh.de/angelgewaesser/817-neue-eu-verordnung-droht-anglern
> ...


 
Die Frage ist doch, ob uns mehr Gefahr von "außen" oder durch den Anti-Angler-Verband DAFV droht? Ich sehe den DAFV zur Zeit als größere Gefahr! 

Warum?

Weil die verbände sich gegen die Verbote von "außen" nicht wehren und uns mit ihren Vorgaben das Leben zusätzlich schwer machen und unser Hobby einschränken. Egal welches Gruppierung zum Thema Angeln (PETA, NABU,BUND) etwas veröffentlicht- von den Verbänden hört man nichts. Und dann dieses lächerliche Schreiben...


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Bezog sich deine Aussage auf meine Nachfrage an Knispel?



Nein Hajo, siehe Beitrag von Sten, welcher besser nicht formuliert sein könnte.

Grüße


----------



## ha.jo (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Nein Hajo, siehe Beitrag von Sten, welcher besser nicht formuliert sein könnte.
> 
> Grüße



Vielen Dank. War kurz irritiert.

@Sten
Messerscharfe Analyse.#6


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Warum hat der DAFV in seinem Schreiben eigentlich auf Seite 2 eine andere Schriftart gewählt als auf Seite 1? Macht man das jetzt so in der deutschen Angelfischerei oder ist das, weil man sich für den Erhalt der Artenvielfalt einsetzen möchte?


----------



## Dunraven (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Mir reicht schon die Ankündigung eines "ökologischen Fischereigesetzes" hier in BW.
> 
> Konkrete Fakten dazu gibts wohl noch keine - aber mir wirds schon bei dieser Koalitionsvertrag-Ankündigung schlecht. Das kann nix Gutes geben.
> 
> ...



Das Fischereigesetz ist Landessache, da glaubst Du doch nicht das sich ein Bundesverband da einmischt. Das überlassen sie sicher dem LV, der da ja auch naturgemäß wohl am ehesten in der Materie steckt. Das mache LV auch gar nicht wollen das sich der BV in sowas einmischt hat ja auch der Geschäftsführer des VDSF LV  SH vor der Fusion klar gemacht. Da hat er ja betont was der LV alles alleine erreicht hat, und das er den BV auch nicht als für Ländersachen zuständig ansieht.

Von daher ist nicht damit zu rechnen das der BV etwas unternimmt bzw. das der LV es möchte.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Weiß ich, dass das Ländersache ist. Ein kritischer Kommentar dazu etc. wäre dann aber trotzdem sehr wünschenswert.

Denn: Ländersache hin oder her - wenn das Angeln irgendwo weiter massiv eingeschränkt zu werden droht, sollte die "Obervertretung" da zumindest was zu sagen.

Schließlich könnte das Schule machen und um sich greifen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Peta geht das ja ganz praktisch an und fordert ein bundesweites Nachtangelverbot wie in B-W und nimmt sich da ein Land nach dem anderen vor, hier Bremen..
http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen_artikel,-Streit-ueber-Angeln-in-der-Nacht-_arid,685479.html

Der (VDSF)DAFV, seine Präsidentin und der Öffentlichkeitsreferent halten schön stillhalten wohl auch da für die gebotene Methode - aber das ist ja eh Ländersache, da muss ein Bundesverband ja eh nix tun, gelle??.....


----------



## basslawine (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Sorry,

aber wenn ich die Argumentation im verlinkten Artikel für bremen lese:
 „dass Angler sich nachts unbeobachtet fühlen und die Tiere nicht artgerecht töten“.

Verdammt, erwischt! natürlich leben wir nachts die dunkle Seite der Macht aus und erwürgen die Fische (oder schlimmeres).
Sich mit dieser These öffentlich zu äussern, ist ziemlich verwegen!

So, muss leider arbeiten gehen.

OT off.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Knispel (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Peta geht das ja ganz praktisch an und fordert ein bundesweites Nachtangelverbot wie in B-W und nimmt sich da ein Land nach dem anderen vor, hier Bremen..
> http://www.weser-kurier.de/bremen_artikel,-Streit-ueber-Angeln-in-der-Nacht-_arid,685479.html
> 
> Der (VDSF)DAFV, seine Präsidentin und der Öffentlichkeitsreferent halten schön stillhalten wohl auch da für die gebotene Methode - aber das ist ja eh Ländersache, da muss ein Bundesverband ja eh nix tun, gelle??.....


 
Über die Vorderung und die Argumentation von PET(r)A sage ich auf Grund meiner guten Erziehung mal nichts. Aber ich finde es schon sehr sonderbar, dass dort ein Vereinsvorsitzender Stellung nimmt ( er kann m.E. doch nur für seinen Verein sprechen ) und nicht der Präsident des LFV Bremen - Rainer Schiller ( Bremen hat ca. 3000 organisierte, aber ca. 20.000 unorganisierte und Stockangler ). Auch das man eine derartige Vorderung der Tierrechtsaktivisten erst durch den Weser Kurier erfährt und nicht über den LV ( auf deren Seite steht nichts davon ).


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Sich mit dieser These öffentlich zu äussern, ist ziemlich verwegen!



Im Gegensatz zum (VDSF)DAFV machen die von PETA aber eben Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - und die werden eben wahrgenommen, die Angler eben mangels Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eben nicht..


----------



## schlotterschätt (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum (VDSF)DAFV machen die von PETA aber eben Öffentlichkeitsarbeit - und die werden eben wahrgenommen, die Angler eben mangels Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eben nicht..



Neeee, so is dit nich ! #d:q
Wie im Antwortbrief zu lesen steht, sind die doch dabei zu *beobachten*  und haben festgestellt, das "die Organisation" keine überregionale Aufmerksamkeit in den Printmedien erhält.
Lediglich Du Böser (und andere Forenbetreiber) gibst denen immer wieder 'ne Plattform. |bigeyes
Also schämen sollteste Dich mal.
Na jut, ick beobachte mal wie die so weiter beobachten.
Warum erinnert mich dit eijentlich so an's "Neue Deutschland".|kopfkrat


----------



## olaft64 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Dann können wenigstens die Historiker nachfolgenden Generationen erklären, wie es so weit kommen konnte. Damit so etwas nie wieder passiert...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Es geht weiter, auch in Niedersachsen verlangt PETA ein Nachtangelverbot wie in B-W (als "gutes Beispiel", zur Nachahmung empfohlen) vom Landwirtschaftsminister Christian Meyer.

Reaktion des (VDSF)DAFV und dessen Präsidentin, der abgewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten Dr. Happach-Kasan:
Bis jetzt immer noch nullkommanull........

Ich denke, weitere Aktionen von PETA in den restlichen Bundesländern werden folgen..

Konkrete und zielführende Lobbyarbeit seitens des (VDSF)DAFV und dessen Präsidentin, der abgewählten, nicht angelnden (wohl schon gar nicht nachts..) Bundestagsabgeordneten Dr. Happach-Kasan, laut ihrer Antwort auf unseren Brief, wohl eher nicht.........

Wir gratulieren den organisierten Angelfischern  zu ihrem rührigen Bundesverband und dem engagierten Präsidium..


----------



## ha.jo (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ist doch lächerlich Thomas.#t
 Immer ein und das gleiche Anschreiben.
  Spam!
  Mit welcher Wirkung?
  Irgendeiner springt immer auf, nicht war Thomas.
  Hier  Futter für dich.
http://www.peta.de/web/peta_appelliert.7843.html
http://www.peta.de/web/peta_appelliert.7834.html
  Fällt dir irgend etwas auf?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein - denen geht's ja nicht darum, damit direkt etwas zu erreichen, sondern über ihre Pressemeldungen, die dann überall in den Zeitungen erscheinen, eine anglerfeindliche Stimmung zu schaffen.

Das nennt man Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit..

Das, was der (VDSF)DAFV da entgegensetzt, mit seiner Präsidentin, der abgewählten, nicht angelnden (wohl schon gar nicht nachts..) Bundestagsabgeordneten Dr. Happach-Kasan, nenne ich verantwortungslos und peinlich und werde daher immer auf diese Versäumnisse des Verbandes hinweisen.

Siehe auch aktuell:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138


----------



## ha.jo (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Lobby und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für PETrA leistet nur Du.




> sondern über ihre Pressemeldungen, die dann überall in den Zeitungen erscheinen




  Welche Zeitung in Brandenburg berichtet darüber?|kopfkrat


  Dir scheint jedes Mittel Recht zu sein, Hauptsache einen Aufhänger haben.
  Egal wie fadenscheinig der „Aufhänger“ ist.
  Warst vor langer Zeit mal besser, jetzt zu durchsichtig und absehbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Welche Zeitung in Brandenburg berichtet darüber?


Hier geht's aber nicht um Brandenburg.........

Wenn Dir die "Arbeit" des (VDSF)DAFV passt, kannst du doch froh sein - Du hast gekriegt, was Du wolltest.

Hier kannst Du z. B. zig Berichte finden über Anzeigen gegen Angler in den Zeitungen, anglerfeindliche Fernsehberichte und sonstige anglerfeindliche Propaganda:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114900

NICHT finden wirst Du da allerdings irgendwas Positives über Angler vom (VDSF)DAFV, oder ein Entgegentreten des (VDSF)DAFV gegen solche anglerfeindliche Berichte.......

Dass Du solche Berichte nicht finden musst, gestehe ich Dir zu - dass der (VDSF)DAF das nicht will oder dazu nicht in der Lage ist, wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan in ihrer Antwort schreibt, ist einfach nur peinlich und elend in meinen Augen. 
Man kann bei Google da einfach automatisiert Suchworte eingeben und kriegt dann Mails (ich hab da ganz schlicht "Angler" und "Angeln" drin, damit kriegt man die Berichte der Zeitungen frei Haus und kostenlos - aber das ist ja wohl augenscheinlich zu viel verlangt von einem Verband für "Angelfischer".)..

Vielleicht Neuland für Frau Dr.??

Vielleicht kümmert sie sich jetzt auch drum, nachdem sie im Bundestag abgewählt wurde und nun ja endlich auch Zeit für Angler (sorry: "Angelfischer") haben müsste??


----------



## gründler (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

http://www.hna.de/lokales/hann-muenden/land-plant-kein-nachtangelverbot-3166129.html


Hab da heute wegen tele.NDS Verband spricht sich für Nachtangeln aus.


#h


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Lobby und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für PETrA leistet nur Du...



nimm die hasskappe ab und du wirst sehen...


----------



## Fr33 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Jose.... lass die weichgekochten...... die verstehen nicht, dass Angler eben alle im Grunde das selbe Hobby haben.... und so Truppen wie die Petra etc. geben erst Ruhe, wenn JEDER Angler seine Ruten verbrannt hat.... aber einige Verstehen das nicht, und sitzen das eben lieber aus.....


----------



## ha.jo (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Jose



> nimm die hasskappe ab und du wirst sehen...


Die habe ich nicht auf und ich sehe....
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/ErklaerungGewaesserfonds2013.pdf #h
Hat sich für uns auch in M-V auch nichts geändert.


Thomas9904


> Hier geht's aber nicht um Brandenburg.........


Gilt deine Aussage nur für bestimmte Bundesländer?#c


> sondern über ihre Pressemeldungen, die dann überall in den Zeitungen erscheinen


Hättest du ja gleich klarstellen können.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> Hättest du ja gleich klarstellen können


Dann gerne nochmal:
Im Thread hier geht's um den Bundesverband und dessen Antwort auf unsere Fragen, ersichtlich aus Threadtitel und der Diskussion (ausser dem Teil, wo wieder mal versucht wurde, die Diskussion vom eigentlichen Thema abzubringen, wie auch von Dir hier wieder mit dem Dokument zu Gewässerfonds).

Hier kannst Du z. B. zig Berichte finden über Anzeigen gegen Angler in den Zeitungen, anglerfeindliche Fernsehberichte und sonstige anglerfeindliche Propaganda:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114900

NICHT finden wirst Du da allerdings irgendwas Positives über Angler vom (VDSF)DAFV, oder ein Entgegentreten des (VDSF)DAFV gegen solche anglerfeindliche Berichte.......

Dass Du solche Berichte nicht finden musst, gestehe ich Dir zu - dass der (VDSF)DAFV das nicht will oder dazu nicht in der Lage ist, wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan in ihrer Antwort schreibt, ist einfach nur peinlich und elend in meinen Augen. 
Man kann bei Google da einfach automatisiert Suchworte eingeben und kriegt dann Mails (ich hab da ganz schlicht "Angler" und "Angeln" drin, damit kriegt man die Berichte der Zeitungen frei Haus und kostenlos - aber das ist ja wohl augenscheinlich zu viel verlangt von einem Verband für "Angelfischer".)..

Vielleicht Neuland für Frau Dr.??

Vielleicht kümmert sie sich jetzt auch drum, nachdem sie im Bundestag abgewählt wurde und nun ja endlich auch Zeit für Angler (sorry: "Angelfischer") haben müsste??


----------



## Jose (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Jose
> 
> Die habe ich nicht auf und ich sehe....
> http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/download/ErklaerungGewaesserfonds2013.pdf #h
> ...



tja da sitzt du und strickst du - und wenn der "böse wolf" kommt?

hat sich nichts geändert, noch nicht. 
so eine kuschelecke ist doch schön.

im übrigen hast du m.e. das thema verfehlt


----------



## Deep Down (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kümmert sie sich jetzt auch drum, nachdem sie im Bundestag abgewählt wurde und nun ja endlich auch Zeit für Angler (sorry: "Angelfischer") haben müsste??



Vllt verbringt sie nun auch etwas Zeit für ihre Hobbies!

Angeln gehört bekanntlich aber nicht dazu und ist wohl zukünftig auch nicht als solches vorgesehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Bitte beim Thema bleiben..


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Hallöchen!

Fasse mal zusammen: Wer von so einem Verband wie dem DAVF/VDSF unterstützt wird braucht keine Feinde mehr!

Anders ist die Reaktion auf den offenen Brief nicht mehr zu erklären!

Gruß 
Walleyehunter69


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2013)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Kann man sicher so sehen, ohne dass das alle gleich ins Reich der Märchen verweisen würden....

Aber die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer will das ja genau so!!

Da sie trotz der Geschichte hier mit der Antwort und trotz aller weiter weiterer Unzulänglichkeiten und Anglerfeindlichkeiten des (VDSF)DAFV und der Mehrheit der Delegierten und Funktionäre aus den Landesverbänden, die das laut Frau Dr. "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" alles abnicken, diese nicht nur nicht abwählt, sondern weiter stützt und finanziert..
Die organisierten Angelfischer wollen das entweder genauso oder habens nicht besser verdient, wenn sie sich nicht wehren und vernünftige Leute mit vernünftigen Ansichten wählen.

Muss man akzeptieren......

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259969
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272783
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272160
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272425
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102
etc.
etc.
etc.
etc.pp............


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Nur mal so zur Erinnerung:
Das Verschweigen der anglerfeindlichen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vom PETA und anderen Anglerfeinden findet die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan - sowie ihr mindestens genauso kompetentes Präsidium - wohl weiterhin als probates Mittel, um Angler und die diesen Verband bezahlenden organisierten Angelfischer vor solchen Anwürfen zu schützen..

Hier alleine ein paar der Meldungen zum Thema in der "Nichtanglerpresse" zum Thema, aufgelaufen seit dieser Thread mit der Antwort der Präsidentin (siehe Startposting) veröffentlicht wurde.

*Tierrechtsorganisation „Peta“ stellt Strafanzeige *
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hoh...ation-peta-stellt-strafanzeige-id8509225.html

* Tierschutz-Union: "Angeln ist Tierquälerei" *
http://gotha.tlz.de/web/lokal/leben...hutz-Union-Angeln-ist-Tierquaelerei-344223770

*Tierrechtsorganisation zeigt Angler an *
http://www.moz.de/kommentare/mc/1218181/216/1/

*Tierschutz bei Fischen: Die Schmerzen der stummen Kreatur *
http://www.nzz.ch/aktuell/schweiz/die-schmerzen-der-stummen-kreatur-1.18195169

*  NZZ Online : CH : Angeln verstosse gegen das Gesetz, findet ...  *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/nzz-online-ch-angeln-verstosse-gegen-das-gesetz-findet--/de/News/33169370

*Angeln verstosse gegen das Gesetz, findet der Präsident des ... *
http://www.ad-hoc-news.de/angeln-ve...-findet-der-praesident-des--/de/News/33176789

*Angler müssen ihr Hobby zunehmend verteidigen *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...ch-immer-mehr-verteidigen-kritik-3254880.html

*Angler ziehen Kritik an Land *
http://www.nordsee-zeitung.de/eigen...gler-ziehen-Kritik-an-Land-_arid,1526330.html

*Leiden die Fische? Tierschützer wollen das Angeln verbieten *
http://www.abendblatt.de/ratgeber/w...ierschuetzer-wollen-das-Angeln-verbieten.html

*Kritik am Haken *
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/kritik-am-haken-2723839.html

*Tierschützer wollen Hobbyfischerei verbieten*
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/umw...chuetzer-wollen-Hobbyfischerei-verbieten.html

*Tierschützer scheitern mit Vorstoß für Nachtangelverbot *
http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/h...itern-mit-Vorstoss-fuer-Nachtangelverbot.html

*Angler werden zunehmend mit Kritik konfrontiert *
http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Nachr...it-Kritik-konfrontiert_article1386395220.html

*Kritiker stören Ruhe der Angler *
http://www.nwzonline.de/wirtschaft/weser-ems/kritiker-stoeren-ruhe-der-angler_a_10,4,3910634723.html

*Anzeigen erstattet : Tierschutzorganisation Peta verunsichert Angler *
http://www.mv-online.de/Muensterlan...erschutzorganisation-Peta-verunsichert-Angler

*Kommentar : Peta gegen Hobbyangler *
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/Anzei...chert-Angler/Kommentar-Peta-gegen-Hobbyangler

*- Am „Haken der Grausamkeit“ *
http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/deutschland-welt/wirtschaft/am-haken-der-grausamkeit-id5225601.html

*Hobbyangler haben unappetitliche Kritik am Haken *
http://www.ga-online.de/-news/artikel/119214/Hobbyangler-haben-unappetitliche-Kritik-am-Haken

*Tierquälerei am Baggersee *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/tierquaelerei-am-baggersee--79725748.html

*URTEILSPLATZ: Seltsame Pertijünger *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/urteilsplatz-seltsame-pertijuenger--79728700.html

*Angler auf Trophäenjagd: Seltsame Petrijünger *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/angler-auf-trophaeenjagd-seltsame-petrijuenger--79728700.html

*PETA verklagt 4000 Hobby-Angler *
http://web.de/magazine/regional/hamburg/18565892-peta-verklagt-4000-hobby-angler.html

*Tierschützer zeigen fast 4000 Angler an *
http://www.moz.de/kommentare/mc/1242352/216/1/

*Angler aus dem Schwalm-Eder-Kreis im Visier von Peta *
http://www.hna.de/lokales/fritzlar-homberg/angler-peta-zeigt-frau-schwalm-eder-kreis-3342878.html

*Tierschutz: „Königsfischen ist kein Massentöten“*
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...fischen-ist-kein-Massentoeten-id29066507.html

*Fischer geben sich entspannt  *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Fischer-geben-sich-entspannt-id29061582.html

*Neuburger halten an Königsfischen fest *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Neuburger-halten-an-Koenigsfischen-fest-id29061582.html

*Fischer geben sich entspannt *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/neuburg/Neuburger-halten-an-Koenigsfischen-fest-id29061582.html

*"Stimmungsmache gegen Angler" *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/eichstaett/Eichstaett-Stimmungsmache-gegen-Angler;art575,2886564

*Tierschutzorganisation PETA protestiert gegen Angelwettbewerb in Eschede *
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S29...-protestiert-gegen-Angelwettbewerb-in-Eschede

*Peta kämpft gegen Wettangeln in Weseloh *
http://www.kreiszeitung.de/lokales/...kaempft-gegen-wettangeln-weseloh-3402609.html

*Tradition: Fischervereine wollen weiter ihre Könige küren *
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...en-weiter-ihre-Koenige-kueren-id29125437.html

*Angel-Veranstaltung schlägt hohe Wellen *
http://www.come-on.de/lokales/halver/angel-veranstaltung-schlaegt-hohe-wellen-3408420.html

*Tierschutzorganisation PETA protestiert gegen Angelwettbewerb in Eschede*
http://www.cellesche-zeitung.de/S29...-protestiert-gegen-Angelwettbewerb-in-Eschede

*Pfaffenhofen: Tierschützer bezeichnen Königsfischen als Tierquälerei – und die Landkreisfischer ... *
http://www.donaukurier.de/lokales/p...macht-Anglern-das-Leben-schwer;art600,2892919

Während dieser Zeit kam vom DAFV, seiner Präsidentin und dem Präsidium in der Öffentlichkeit nichts anderes als Kampf gegen Wasserkraft und Kormoran..

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend ist das also genau das, was die organisierten Angelfischer mehrheitlich wollen, wählen und bezahlen...


Glückwunsch, eure Wünsche wurden erhört........................


----------



## Blauzahn (12. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Servus,
wen´s interessiert:
Neues aus Bayern
"*Die Augsburger Staatsanwaltschaft hat überraschend ihre  Entscheidung über das Königsfischen in Hurlach geändert.Sie hält die  Fischergilde Barbara für unschuldig."
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ilde-fuer-unschuldig-erklaert-id29145357.html

*Meldung dazu auf der Seite des Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V.*
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

*Sicher nur ein Nebelkerzenwurf meinerseits* #h

*


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Danke!
Klasse!


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Könnte auch Frau Sänger zur Argumentation helfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

nö, da gilt NRW - Gesetz (siehe § 50 da), bei Blauzahns Link um bayrisches Fischereirecht..

Zudem bezieht sich das auch nur aufs fischereirechtliche, nicht aufs finanzrechtliche,.

Aber typisch, dass sich jetzt der Verband einschalten will und kommunizieren - nachdem die vom Verein alles geregelt haben..

Zudem ist hier der DAFV das Thema, nicht der bayrische LV, der zuerst nicht gegen die(Kon)Fusion gestimmt hatte (sonst wär sie nicht zu Stande gekommen), nun aber die andern hängen lässt ...

Das gibt schon alles ein rundes Bild ;-)))


----------



## mathei (18. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

ist das hier schon dabei ?
http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...olen-zum-gegenschlag-gegen-peta-aus-1.3378555


----------



## Lazarus (19. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Guter Artikel, den du da verlinkt hast. Da wird der dubiose Verein in der Presse immerhin korrekt als "Tierrechtsorganisation" bezeichnet, nicht wie so oft fälschlicherweise als Tierschutzorganisation.

Auch der Bezirksverband leistet hier vorbildliche (Presse)Arbeit, indem er sich demonstrativ vor seine Mitglieder stellt. Das ist anerkennenswert!


----------



## Knispel (19. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Da verstösst der BV aber gegen die Anweisungen von Frau Dr. , die gute Dame will alles aussitzen .... Fr. Happach - Kasan und ihre Spießgesellen/innen sollte sich einmal ein Beispiel daran nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Die Bayern haben durch ihr Abstimmungsverhalten zwar erst den DAFV möglich gemacht, bevor sie sich dann feige vom Acker machten..

Sie sind aber inzwischen eben nicht mehr im DAFV und es kann ihnen daher vollkommen wurscht sein, was der BV oder Frau Dr. da immer wieder an Erhellendem abseiert.....

Ich habe die Beispiele aus Bayern eingefügt, weil es im offenen Brief ja darum ging, dass PETA das bundesweit triebt und daher ein "Bundes"verband auch tätig werden sollte.

Was ein bayrischer Landes/Regionalverband da treibt oder nicht, ist ja für die Geschichte hier vollkommen irrelevant, da die nicht im DAFV sind.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Zitat Realist
"Tierschwachsinn sind mit die schönsten Themen, an welchen sich der  mittlerweile flächendeckende Verblödungsstand der Gesellschaft  erstklassig ablesen lässt. Solche Themen offenbaren mit höchster  Treffsicherheit stets völligen Realitätsverlust, fehlende  Alltagsprobleme, Überfressenheit, geheucheltes Gutmenschentum in  Verkennung der Wirklichkeit. Yeah, yeah, Tierrechte! Her damit,  Wahlrecht für Paviane, Helmpflicht für Kanarienvögel. ABER, liebe  Spinner, zu Tierrechten gehören natürlich auch  Untersuchungshaftanstalten für Raubtiere, die arme, kuschelige  Beutetiere gefressen - auf Schwachmatendeutsch "ermordet" - haben,  vergessen Sie das nicht. Hinter Gitter mit den Großkatzen, weg mit dem  Hai, Freischwimmerentzug für den Hecht! Ich fordere die Abschaffung der  Nahrungskette, es darf nur noch eine gleichberechtigte Nahrungslinie  geben! Endlich ein neues Thema für Claudia Roth und ihre geistigen  Verbündeten. Bin auf die genialen Kommentare gespannt, keine Satire  könnte besser sein. Mal schauen, ob vielleicht doch einer die  Überspitzung bemerkt."

Für mich der treffenste und schönste Komentar


----------



## Sporry (19. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Echt amüsant und wie immer eine Endlos-Diskussion, da merkt man erstmal wie viel langeweile die Menschen haben.

Am besten hat mir gefallen:,, Ich fordere die Abschaffung der Nahrungskette"! Super ironische Zitate und tolle Metaphern.#6

Schon lange nicht mehr so schön gelacht, danke ,,Realist"!!!


----------



## frankiefish (20. März 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

@Brillendorsch|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
spitzenmäßig!!


----------



## Anthe (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



> § 164 StGB - Falsche Verdächtigung :
> 
> (1) Wer einen anderen bei einer Behörde oder einem zur Entgegennahme  von Anzeigen zuständigen Amtsträger oder militärischen Vorgesetzten  oder öffentlich wider besseres Wissen einer rechtswidrigen Tat oder der  Verletzung einer Dienstpflicht in der Absicht verdächtigt, ein  behördliches Verfahren oder andere behördliche Maßnahmen gegen ihn  herbeizuführen oder fortdauern zu lassen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis  zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> (2) Ebenso wird bestraft, wer in gleicher Absicht bei einer der in  Absatz 1 bezeichneten Stellen oder öffentlich über einen anderen wider  besseres Wissen eine sonstige Behauptung tatsächlicher Art aufstellt,  die geeignet ist, ein behördliches Verfahren oder andere behördliche  Maßnahmen gegen ihn herbeizuführen oder fortdauern zu lassen.



Hat mir mal jemand die Links zu den Gegenanzeigen bzw. Aktivitäten der Angelvereine die sich nach den Freisprüchen dagegen gewehrt haben wg. übler Nachrede / Falschanzeige oder Medienberichte dazu?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

witzig - entweder findet ein Umdenken statt, oder der neue Geschäftsführer Seggelke hat nicht bei seiner Chefin vorher nachgefragt, was die Position bez. PETA ist.

Denn statt die wie bisher zu ignorieren, hat er nun in einer Mail die LV aufgefordert, ihm zu helfen, Daten zu sammeln bez. PETA-Anzeigen etc. um die möglicherweise wg. Gemeinnützigkeit drankriegen zu können..

Ein gewisser Herr Vollborn hätte ihm nämlich erzählt, dass die Stiftung Warentest schon mal über die fehlende Transparenz bei der Spendenverwendung durch PETA berichtet hätte....

Ok., würde er einfach mal öfter im Anglerboard lesen, statt zu warten, was Geschäftsführer mit zumindest diskutablen Stand zur Wahrheit wie Herr Vollborn (LSFV-SH:  Lügen? Oder: Welche Kompetenz im Hauptamt? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4401918#post4401918) ihm irgendwann irgendwas erzählen, hätte er schon lange mitbekommen, dass das bei uns schon diskutiert wurde - mehrfach  (z. B.: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77562&page=59) ...

Nun ja, immerhin will er jetzt was tun - aber:
Siehe Eingangsposting, ob er Frau Dr. und ihre Konsorten überzeugt oder gar nicht erst gefragt hat, dürfte interessant zu sehen sein .....

Immerhin macht er da mal was, das lobe ich ausdrücklich (wenns nicht wie bisher am Ende dazu dienen soll, am Ende nix tun zu müssen (weil ja keiner verurteilt wurde...)..

Wir werden sehen und berichten..


----------



## Sharpo (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Da war doch mal was...

http://www.gerati.de/2014/07/20/ist-peta-deutschland-e-v-auf-der-flucht-vor-dem-finanzamt/


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Ich bin auch sehr erfreut, dass Hr.Seggelke anscheinend einer ist, der die Probleme erkennt, beim Namen nennt und entsprechend handelt.
Ich hoffe nur, dieses Engagement ist keine Eintagsfliege, bzw. wird nicht von irgendwelchen Greisen und ewig Gestrigen blockiert.
Über seine "Berater" zur Thematik, sollte man mit ihm nochmal reden


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

wie gesagt, siehe Link oben, da waren wir schon lange dran..

Dass beim DAFV was passiert, find ich spannend(er)..

Auch wenn ich befürchte, es ist nur als Alibi, um  nix ernsthaft tun zu müssen..


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, siehe Link oben, da waren wir schon lange dran..
> 
> Dass beim DAFV was passiert, find ich spannend(er)..
> 
> Auch wenn ich befürchte, es ist nur als Alibi, um  nix ernsthaft tun zu müssen..



Ne Chance hat der neue GF m.M.n. verdient, denn er hat seit seinem Dienstbeginn mehr Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geleistet, wie sie der Rest der traurigen Truppe in den letzten Jahren nicht Zustande gebracht hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Jetzt soll ja aber noch extra ein Biologe für Öffentlichtkeitsarbeit eingestellt werden statt ein Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter.

Und dass eine Schwalbe (wenns so wäre, dass der GF was Vernünftiges gegen seine alten Betonköppe im Ehrenamt zustande bringt) macht noch lange keine Sommer.
Immer noch ist das Gesamtsystem DAFV und seine ihm weiterhin anhängenden Landesverbände im Kern verrottet und anglerfeindlich. 

Das Beste was Seggelke erreichen kann, ist nur, dass der DAFV nicht ganz so elend dargestellt wird - nicht, dass der auch nur ansatzweise gut für Angler werden würde.

Ist ja nett, was er da treibt - noch gelten (und es wurde weder was anderes beschlossen noch verkündet) immer noch das, was Frau Dr. und ihr Öffentlichkeitsreferent  Struppe in ihrer Antwort an uns verkündet haben (Eingangsposting):
PETA ignorieren, um sie nicht zu stärken..

Sie werdens ihrem neuen GF schon noch beibringen...


----------



## Deep Down (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Viel sinnvoller wäre eine Fallsammlung anzulegen, um damit dem Anzeigenwahn ein Ende zu setzen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Da "arbeiten" aber "Ehren"amtler und Biologen im Hauptamt..

Und keine (schon gar keine guten) Juristen und Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter - was erwartest Du denn da?


----------



## Deep Down (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*

Eigentlich erwarte ich ne kompetente Vertretung! Ich bin da als Ostniedersachse aber etwas verwöhnt!:q


----------



## Ossipeter (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Viel sinnvoller wäre eine Fallsammlung anzulegen, um damit dem Anzeigenwahn ein Ende zu setzen!


Die hat Thomas doch schon#6


----------

